# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SITUATION DRAMATIQUE au refuge de CEUTA, appel à l'aide

## jimy

D'abord je tiens à dire que nous sommes conscients des situations d'urgence autour de chats qui se rencontrent partout en France et nous savons aussi que c'est pour cela que tout appel à la solidarité est compliqué. Néanmoins, en recevant les photos de la chatterie du refuge de Ceuta, nous ressentons profondément l'immense détresse de ces animaux entassés les uns sur les autres, sans aucun espoir de sortie vue la situation enclavée en territoire marocain de la petite ville espagnole de Ceuta. 

Cela nous ramène 6 ans en arrière, quand il y avait 280 chiens dans un espace pour 80. Maintenant, les chiens vont mieux grâce justement à la solidarité de plusieurs refuges et associations...mais les chats vivent dans u entassement et une misère sans nom, regardez : 



*Nous lançons donc un appel à l'aide pour ces chats, adoption, accueil en refuge ou en association, dons pour améliorer leur espace et leur quotidien. Toute proposition est bienvenue, ne serait ce que pour un chat car pour celui là, ce sera déjà la fin d'un enfer. MERCI*

----------


## jimy

je précise qu'ils sont tous vaccinés et stérilisés, et qu'on essaie de mettre à part les plus malades. Il n'y a pas d'eutha non plus, mais à la fourrière oui :  le refuge ne joue plus son rôle de refuge car ils ne peuvent en accepter qu'au compte goutte. Alors quand on voit l'état des rues de Ceuta on comprend quel drame se joue là bas....

----------


## arden56

Je n'ai pas de mot !! Je ne sais même pas que faire ! Comment "vider" ce refuge ? Trouver des places en France ? ici tout est plein aussi... 
zutasse !!!

refuge surpeuplé oui et aussi sauvé ces malheureux ! mais .... 

Dios et la souffrance ds les rues !!!!

----------


## jimy

moi non plus, je ne sais pas que faire, c'est pour ça que je poste en priant que viennent des solutions . Je me suis battu depuis 2006 pour les chiens de Ceuta et on a réussi à beaucoup à faire changer les choses. Mais avec les chats, je n'ai  déjà que des retours défaitistes...alors je me demande ce que moralement il est plus acceptable de choisir quand on voit une telle souffrance si on a vraiment  pas de solution (car bien sûr il est totalement illusoire de penser que les gens  de là bas vont se mettre à stériliser) :

- les laisser vivre dans ce cauchemar de chatterie surpeuplée pour leur éviter les dangers de la rue , en sachant ce que cette "sécurité" engendre comme souffrance et stress pendant des années, une vraie mort à petit feu? 

- les laisser dehors en sachant qu'ils sont soumis à toutes sortes de danger et de maltraitance (souvent des chats brûlés vifs à Ceuta) mais au moins ils ont de l'espace et la liberté ?  

- ou pardon, je dis ça pudiquement et ça me fait mal, mais je me pose la question quand je vois ça car je sais que à quelques exceptions prêts, on n'aura pas de solution pour eux, leur offrir  "d'être en paix" dans un monde meilleur....même si pour tout ami des animaux il s'agit d'un lourd échec et d'un poids sur la conscience

Que vaut il mieux  ? je n'ai pas de réponse et  me pose la question...

----------


## Kaline

vite ils on besoin d,aides si des refuges on de la place 
nous on aide pour des chiens et un chats tout et pris en chatterie
on verra en decembre
nous donnerons de la nourriture le 26 si vous pouvez aider vous aussi

----------


## jimy

Cette petite chatte de 3/4 mois vient d'être trouvée à Ceuta. Elle était sans solution pour le transfert du 26 octobre. Je la prends en FA pour lui éviter d'aller à la chatterie....elle sera adoptable chez moi en Bourgogne. Il paraît qu'elle est extrêmement câline et sociable.

----------


## arden56

Hermeray pourrait prendre 2 minettes, mais le co voit bloque !!! Drancy le 26 à 15 heures _____________ Hermeray 78

post de co voit ici aussi. 

réponse du co voit ok à donner avant mercredi soir sinon les 2 minettes restent la bas !!! 

oui je tente partout ! 
modérateurs, merci de ne pas annuler mon message, c'est une urgence !!!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...etages-100825/

----------


## Am Stram Gram

Ca couterait combien de ramener un chat en France ?

----------


## saïma

J'ai déjà été FA pour un minet de Ceuta : Jerry dont j'ai des nouvelles pratiquement chaque jour !

Comment faire pour être encore une fois FA ou en adopter un en sachant que je suis en Suisse ??

----------


## jimy

@Am Stram Gram : juste le don que vous voulez...Les chats sont vaccinés, stérilisés et analysés Fiv Felv...mais vu la situation dramatique, on espère inciter les gens à en prendre en ne demandant qu'un don libre pour son transport. Mais il n'y a que deux ou trois transferts par an : les deux prochains cette semaine, et un vers le 21 décembre

@Saïma : il suffit de regarder sur le post où sont proposés des chats avec leur photo et renseignement et se porter candidat pour l'adopter ou le prendre en Fa si vous avez un couvert asso car il y a une cession de propriété. Et ensuite, attendre le prochain transfert...où aller passer un week end à Ceuta, c'est très joli, au bord de la mer  :Smile: ) ....Voici le post 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...cembre-100456/

----------


## mademoisellecha

```

[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/situation-dramatique-refuge-ceuta-appel-laide-100810/][img]http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/4046/osc.gif[/img][/url]
```

----------


## jimy

le prochain transfert est le 21 décembre

----------


## ana06

le transport coûte combien ? pour le moment je ne peux pas car j'ai un chaton qui m'a déclaré la teigne mais à voir pour décembre si je peux en prendre 1 en FA il faut que je vois avec la présidente de l'asso si elle serait d'accord

----------


## mademoisellecha

J'ai refait la bannière, voilà ce qu'il faut copier-coller dans sa signature :



```

[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/situation-dramatique-refuge-ceuta-appel-laide-100810/][img]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4519/3l3.gif[/img][/url]
```



Ce qui donne :

----------


## Doudoudegenève

Diffusé :

http://www.aideanimaux.com/forum/12-coeurs-a-prendre/53129-situation-dramatique-au-refuge-de-ceuta#116100

----------


## jimy

> oui oui j'ai bien lu , mais pour l'année prochaine ?


on espère vers fin ou mi mars, mais à confirmer

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le transport coûte combien ? pour le moment je ne peux pas car j'ai un chaton qui m'a déclaré la teigne mais à voir pour décembre si je peux en prendre 1 en FA il faut que je vois avec la présidente de l'asso si elle serait d'accord


pour les chats, vu la situation dramatique, nous avons décidé de ne pas mettre de barrière avec l'argent bien que le refuge doive financer les stéri, les vaccins, puce, passeport et test. Mais comme LA priorité est que les chats sortent, nous ne demandons si possible, qu'un don libre pour financer les plus de 3500 km de voyage AR. C'est tout. Par contre engagement de donner des nouvelles + photos

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Diffusé :
> 
> http://www.aideanimaux.com/forum/12-coeurs-a-prendre/53129-situation-dramatique-au-refuge-de-ceuta#116100


merci d'avoir diffusé. Merci de donner mon contact email que je vous passe par MP si il y a des propositions, ou sinon de venir ici m'en parler


et enfin MERCI Mademoisellecha pour la super bannière, que le plus de monde  possible la mettent en signature, je suis certain que ça amènera de  l'aide pour ces pauvres chats damnés

----------


## ana06

accueil en FA ou adoption possible partout en France avec co voiturage organisé ou faut il aller les chercher sur Paris? si j'ai bien compris c'est à Paris qu'ils arrivent

----------


## jimy

cette fois on a une livraison à Morée dans le Loir et Cher ,  une à la SPA de Compiègne et deux autres dans des SPA du sud de la RP. La prochaine fois ce sera en fonction des points d'arrivée, c'est à chaque fois différents. Mais en général on va dans ces 2 endroits, et aussi dans le sud de la France.

----------


## Titipa87

Diffusion ok ?

----------


## jimy

oui bien sûr toutes les bonnes volonté nous seront utiles

----------


## isabelle75

bonjour jimy, je ne peux malheureusement accueillir un de ces petits félins qui font vraiment mal au ventre, car je suis déjà FA pour une asso de Paris et la présidente ne voudra pas en prendre d'autres car en récupère déjà pas mal sur Paris et pas assez de FA ! mais je voudrais bien aider ces pauvres minous qui n'ont hélas pas d'issus de sortie là bas, donc mon idée serait de faire un ou plusieurs dons à une ou des associations qui voudraient bien en accueillir mais qui n'auraient pas la trésorerie pour le faire, vous dites que le don est libre pour un chat qui sort du refuge (quel est le minimum pour un don pour 1 chat ?) ANA06 va demander à son asso s'il peuve en prendre donc je peux les aider s'il n'ont pas les moyens et si d'autres personnes peuvent faire de meme ont arrivera bien à en faire sortir quelque uns pour fin décembre, que pensez vous de cette idée et si des personnes peuvent faire des dons ce serait super pour les assos et les minous qui sortiront  ::

----------


## Titipa87

C'est don libre je crois , donc on donne ce qu'on peut de mémoire . Si j'ai compris , vous souhaiteriez fixer un don ? Ce que vous faites , vous pouvez le dire à jimy , et je pense que des recaps seront fait  ::

----------


## isabelle75

merci Titipa, donc j'attend que refuges ou assos se proposent pour des minous et alors en fonction du nombre de chats qu'ils pourront accueillir je leur enverrais un don qu'ils enverrons ensuite à Jimy, je pense que c'est le meilleur moyen d'inciter les responsables de refuges ou assos d'accueillir ces pauvres délaissés, allez qui commence à réserver ??? ::  et qui d'autres pour faire des promesses de dons pour les refuges et assos !!!

----------


## dadache

ana06 m'a demander si c'etait possible que l'asso chateki04 dont je suis la responsable en prenne un en charge fin decembre et elle serait sa fa 
donc pour moi si vous avez des arrivages dans le sud est a cette periode là c'est possible

----------


## jimy

@isabelle75 : merci pour votre idée qui est bonne. Il faut attendre donc que refuge et asso se manifestent et vous verrez ce que vous voudrez faire comme don en fonction de leur proposition. 

@dadache : je ne sais pas encore ou le transfert de décembre passerait dans le sud de la France, mais comme il retourne de toute façon vers la frontière espagnole, on pourra toujours trouver un lieu de rdv sur la route pour un chat. Il y aura bientôt de fiches de chats dépistés Fiv/Felv avec photo/âge/sexe/ caractère etc et ana06 pourra nous indiquer son choix? OK ?

----------


## Doudoudegenève

Avez-vous envoyé un mail explicatif concernant ces chats aux assos? Au vu de la suggestion d'Isabelle 75, ça pourrait en motiver certaines.

----------


## jimy

non,..euh, ....je ne voudrais pas quémander de l'aide, je pense que ce post est tellement clair et les photos si fortes, que, avec vos diffusions diverses, ceux qui se sentiront concernés répondront naturellement..mais peut être que je suis trop optimiste..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

en attendant  voici deux chats à adopter : 

*
RABONA,* femelle type européen 2 ans, sociable et douce.  Stérilisée . Rabona n'a pas de queue car des jeunes ont voulu la tuer et  lui ont mis le feu. 






Agrandir cette image 





SANSON mâle castré de deux ans, vacciné. Caractère doux et calme.

----------


## isabelle75

y a t-il quelqu'un pour sauver ces deux là qui sont magnifique, la petite Rabona a une tete de lionne, pauvre petite mère elle l'a vraiment échappée belle ! jimy pouvez vous me dire quel est le minimum à donné pour un don pour 1 chat que je sache ce que je vais pouvoir offrir car je sais que Ceuta engage des frais pour ces pauvres minous et niveau véto rien n'est donner c'est sur et vous avez dis sur un message qu'il n'y aurait pas de barrière pour le tarif car sinon personne ne les réservera et ils resteront dans leurs misères, quelqu'un peut-il faire un MP de masse aux assos de chats et peut etre aussi pour des refuges, moi je ne sais pas faire !

----------


## dadache

> @isabelle75 : merci pour votre idée qui est bonne. Il faut attendre donc que refuge et asso se manifestent et vous verrez ce que vous voudrez faire comme don en fonction de leur proposition. 
> 
> @dadache : je ne sais pas encore ou le transfert de décembre passerait dans le sud de la France, mais comme il retourne de toute façon vers la frontière espagnole, on pourra toujours trouver un lieu de rdv sur la route pour un chat. Il y aura bientôt de fiches de chats dépistés Fiv/Felv avec photo/âge/sexe/ caractère etc et ana06 pourra nous indiquer son choix? OK ?


ok bien sur  :Smile:

----------


## Doudoudegenève

> y a t-il quelqu'un pour sauver ces deux là qui sont magnifique, la petite Rabona a une tete de lionne, pauvre petite mère elle l'a vraiment échappée belle ! jimy pouvez vous me dire quel est le minimum à donné pour un don pour 1 chat que je sache ce que je vais pouvoir offrir car je sais que Ceuta engage des frais pour ces pauvres minous et niveau véto rien n'est donner c'est sur et vous avez dis sur un message qu'il n'y aurait pas de barrière pour le tarif car sinon personne ne les réservera et ils resteront dans leurs misères, *quelqu'un peut-il faire un MP de masse aux assos de chats et peut etre aussi pour des refuges, moi je ne sais pas faire* !


Je pense aussi qu'un MP de masse pourrait être utile, mais comme Isabelle je ne sais pas trop le faire et surtout à qui l'adresser  (je suis en Suisse)

@Jimy :le post est très clair et dramatique, mais toutes les assos ne viennent pas forcément sur rescue, d'où ma suggestion.

----------


## jimy

euh, un lien Facebook, je ne sais pas bien faire ça ..MP de masse non plus, et en plus je crois que Rescue réserve cela aux animaux arrivés en fin de délai eutha. 

Ce qui serait bien c'est que les gens qui postent pas mal sur Rescue, surtout dans la catégorie chat, prennent la signature, celle qui est en page 2 (pas celle de page 1) je pense que ça ferait venir du monde. Et aussi si ceux qui connaissent personnellement des responsables ou bénévoles d'association pouvaient relayer l'appel du post, ça oui, je pense que ça aiderait. 

Sinon, j'espère que la SPA qui nous prend deux chats cette semaine sera contente et placera vite les deux chattes qui sont très belles. Comme ça, peut être qu'elle sera prête à nous en reprendre un peu plus le 21 décembre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## jimy

> y a t-il quelqu'un pour sauver ces deux là qui sont magnifique, la petite Rabona a une tete de lionne, pauvre petite mère elle l'a vraiment échappée belle ! jimy pouvez vous me dire quel est le minimum à donné pour un don pour 1 chat que je sache ce que je vais pouvoir offrir car je sais que Ceuta engage des frais pour ces pauvres minous et niveau véto rien n'est donner c'est sur et vous avez dis sur un message qu'il n'y aurait pas de barrière pour le tarif car sinon personne ne les réservera et ils resteront dans leurs misères, quelqu'un peut-il faire un MP de masse aux assos de chats et peut etre aussi pour des refuges, moi je ne sais pas faire !



bien sûr, la protectora engage des frais pour vous donner une idée,  entre la stéri, le test Fiv Felv, les vaccins (rage obligatoire là bas)  la puce et le vermifuge, on doit tourner à près de 90-100 € , mais  encore une fois, le don est libre et servira à payer le transport, et  même un  petit don de 5 ou 10 euros sera accepté. La priorité est que  les chats sortent donc pas de barrière d'argent.

----------


## saïma

Je pourrai adopter Sanson et Rabona si une asso me couvre, c'est donc moi qui ai déjà eu un chat de Ceuta en FA.

Comme je suis à Genève, je peux venir jusqu'à Lyon les chercher , mais pour la Suisse il n'y a pas besoin de papier spécial ?

Je pourrai envoyer 100 euros pour les 2, en Suisse il n'y a pas de déduction fiscale possible sur les dons.

----------


## dadache

partagé sur la page facebook de l'asso et sur ma mienne perso 
 ::

----------


## Liz23

> Je pourrai adopter Sanson et Rabona si une asso me couvre, c'est donc moi qui ai déjà eu un chat de Ceuta en FA.
> 
> Comme je suis à Genève, je peux venir jusqu'à Lyon les chercher , mais pour la Suisse il n'y a pas besoin de papier spécial ?
> 
> Je pourrai envoyer 100 euros pour les 2, en Suisse il n'y a pas de déduction fiscale possible sur les dons.


Si je ne me trompe pas, pour venir en Suisse, il faut le vaccin de la rage (fait 3 semaines avant la rentrée sur le territoire) et le passeport. Comme ce sont des chats qui viennent d'Espagne, je suppose qu'ils ont déjà tout ça (à confirmer). C'est super si vous pouvez les adopter, ils sont tous les deux très beaux, et Sanson a l'air d'être assez zen. Connaissez-vous une asso ?

----------


## jimy

> je crois que j'ai copié la bannière de la page 1! Quelle est la différence? Elle n'est plus valable?


disons que le texte de la bannière de la page deux correspond mieux à la réalité : le refuge n,'est pas ruiné, il est juste surpeuplé

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mail envoyé à  beaucoup d'assos. J'en connais quelques unes, je peux envoyer la bannière et un petit texte  explicatif.



Merci beaucoup !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pourrai adopter Sanson et Rabona si une asso me couvre, c'est donc moi qui ai déjà eu un chat de Ceuta en FA.
> 
> Comme je suis à Genève, je peux venir jusqu'à Lyon les chercher , mais pour la Suisse il n'y a pas besoin de papier spécial ?
> 
> Je pourrai envoyer 100 euros pour les 2, en Suisse il n'y a pas de déduction fiscale possible sur les dons.


Merci Saïma ! alors il faut trouver vite un asso. Demandez peut être à Bingo qui est suisse mais vit en France, elle en connait je crois. Si vous décidez ferme de les adopter, je les fais tester rapidement en fiv et felv. Ils sont vaccinés rage et trivalente, et stérilisés. 

Tenez moi au courant dès que vous avez une asso et que vous êtes sûre de pouvoir les prendre

ps : précision : la "bonne bannière" avec le bon texte, c'est celle de la page 2 du post, pas celle de la page 1

----------


## luminette

Jimy, je fais souvent, ici sur Rescue, ou directement pour des refuges de France, des vidéos pour aider à l'adoption d'animaux. 

Je viens de découvrir la situation des chats à Ceuta. Je suis évidemment, bouleversée devant cette promiscuité épouvantable.

Si vous voulez, je peux vous faire une vidéo pour eux. Cliquez par exemple sur l'une de mes bannières (Sam ou Batman) pour voir le genre de diaporamas que je peux faire.

Si cela vous intéresse, il faudrait m'envoyer quelques photos à mon adresse mail personnelle que je vous donnerai en MP.

----------


## jimy

@luminette : oui, bonne idée, ce serait très bien d'avoir une vidéo, ....Si vous me passez votre email et je vous enverrai des photos, mais je crois que vous pouvez aussi aller sur le post initial où il y a  toutes les photos que j'ai , cliquer dessus pour les agrandir, puis les enregistrer sur votre ordinateur ainsi, vous les aurez toutes. Merci !!

----------


## jimy

merci à tous ceux et celles qui veulent bien diffuser et / ou partager sur leur page FB

----------


## luminette

Jimy, je remets la vidéo, car le lien n'est pas passé dans votre message ci-dessus :

Les chats de CEUTA nous lancent un appel : 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3QVV...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Doudoudegenève

Merci pour cette video très bien faite et émouvante! ( Diffusée également )

----------


## dadache

partagé sur ma page facebook et difuser

----------


## ana06

Faut il leur faire faire une quarantaine? ils sont en refuge mais à ce que j'ai compris à cause de l’exiguïté il y a des malades?

----------


## Kaline

non il y a plusieurs pieces donc les malades son a part pas assez de place pour tous 
nous en avons deja pris   cette fois un car 22 chiens que nous venons de leur prendre
nous avons rentrer une vingtaines de chats en une semaine plus de places
mais partager pour eux ses une urgence vital pour ses chats

----------


## ana06

ok merci car je vais au moins en prendre 1 en fa et je n'ai pas de pièce de quarantaine donc il aurait fallu trouver une autre fa le temps de la quarantaine 

partagé sur paca rescue et entraide animalière méditerranéenne

----------


## jimy

Les malades sont à part et soignés autant que possible mais la concentration rend cela compliqué. On ne sortira que les animaux sains, testés  fiv et  felv, sans coryza chronique. Nanmoins, une période d'observation est sûrement raisonnable car durant le long voyage, les animaux stressent et les plus fragiles peuvent déclarer quelque chose ensuite. Pour la PIF je connais mal , il y a-t-il un test, ni comment faire pour éviter cela, quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller ? 

Je vais aller sur place à Ceuta deux mois et demi cet hiver pour voir avec eux comment améliorer les choses. Mais ce qui est certain c'est qu'on aimerait en sortir un petit nombre lors du prochaine voyage (fin décembre ou début janvier). Merci de nous aider.

----------


## jimy

et ce test PIF est il abordable ou cher ? c'est que pour tant de chat, ça coûte déjà beaucoup de faire les stéris, vaccins, test Fiv/Felv...mais si c'est la condition, on le fera

D'autre part j'informe que pour faciliter les dons, on m'a demandé un compte paypal, alors je vais demander à la protectora de Ceuta d'en ouvrir un dès leur retour.

----------


## jimy

> Je ne sais pas si c'est possible de votre côté mais je pense qu'il serait bien de diffuser la liste des chats pouvant sortir pour décembre ça pourrait aider à la réservation 
> 
> en 2 mois et avec les photos j'espère qu'il y aura beaucoup de réservation pour ces petits


oui, c'est prévu : les responsables du refuge sont encore en route, le périple pour amener les chiens et chats en France dure 4 jours aller et retour. Ils arrivent cette nuit à Ceuta, et dès cette semaine, j'ai demandé que me soit envoyée une série de fiches de 25 chats sociables, sains, dépistés, stérilisés avec nom, sexe, âge, photo et caractère. Dès que je reçois cela je les posterai ici.

*Mais ce qu'il faudrait aussi* , c'est qu'à côté des adoptions ou FA individuelles (on en a déjà potentiellement 3, Saïma et Ana06 si je ne me trompe pas) *on trouve aussi des refuges qui ne pratiquent pas l'eutha, et qui soient prêt à en prendre 10 ou 15* . Je sais que c'est beaucoup demander mais si on fait un voyage de plus de 3500 km A/R ça doit être pour au moins 25-35 animaux. J'ai déjà 15 chiens de placés, alors il faudrait au moins autant de chats donc. Car un voyage coûte rien qu'en frais de transport environ 2000 euros. Il faut donc que ça vaille vraiment la peine.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le test pif est dans les 50e me semble t'il ?a verifier tout de meme mais comme il n'est pas fiable je ne vois pas l'interet de le faire personnellement



oui, je comprends, mais alors qu'est ce que je dois dire aux responsables de refuge qui me disent qu'ils en prendraient bien, mais craignent la PIF à cause de la concentration de chats ? je voudrais pouvoir les rassurer de telle sorte qu'ils puissent en prendre en confiance...

----------


## luminette

Ci-dessous 4 vidéos qui rendent vraiment compte de la promiscuité dans laquelle vivent ces petits "laissés pour compte".Ils ont vraiment besoin de familles en France, ou de refuges prêts à leur donner une chance. Regardez-les :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=JNYo9qsvT3s






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=EMvQi9Uc35Q




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=6jc6r2A3IyY





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=NOWW8VALmYU

----------


## dadache

*. En ces temps d'infection humaine par le coronavirus du SRAS, il est important de rappeler que personne n'est jamais tombé malade à cause du coronavirus de son chat !*

*. Les chats peuvent être infectés par un virus qui vit et se multiplie dans l'intestin : le coronavirus félin. Ce virus n'est pas très méchant, et beaucoup de chats vivent très bien avec leur coronavirus intestinal.*

*. De temps en temps, l'un de ces coronavirus subit une mutation, et devient beaucoup plus agressif : il diffuse alors hors de l'intestin, et provoque une PIF. Les chats affaiblis, ou hébergeant un grand nombre de coronavirus en multiplication (ce qui est souvent le cas en collectivité, ou chez les chatons), présentent plus de risques que l'un de leurs virus mute et devienne méchant.*

*. Les principaux symptômes de la PIF sont des épanchements (liquide de couleur jaune qui s'accumule dans le ventre ou autour des poumons), de la fièvre, un amaigrissement et une forte dégradation de l'état général, parfois une atteinte des yeux ou du cerveau, et malheureusement la mort, dans quasiment tous les cas.*

*. Le diagnostic est difficile, car il n'est pas possible de distinguer le "gentil virus" (ou tout au moins celui qui ne fait pas (encore) de mal, dans l'intestin), du "méchant virus", responsable de la PIF. Détecter un coronavirus ne signifie pas que le chat ait la PIF. En revanche, trouver ce coronavirus en grande quantité hors de l'intestin (dans le sang, dans un épanchement…), chez un chat présentant des symptômes évocateurs, permet de diagnostiquer une PIF.*

----------


## jimy

Merci Dadache pour la mise au point sur Pif et coronavirus. Je pense qu'on va se contenter de faire Fiv et Felv, car inutile de dépenser des sous pour un test pas fiable, comme vous dites.

----------


## jimy

une nouvelle vue assez impressionnante....

J'essaie de faire le point pour récapituler où l'on en est . Le bilan à ce jour de cet appel à l'aide est : deux adoptions potentielles, une FA potentielle, une très belle vidéo de sensibilisation, un contact avec un journaliste, une diffusion sur un site d'aide aux assocs de PA et des diffiusions FB , et plusieurs  prises de contact pour des dons, des FA ou des adoptions, mais rien encore de formalisé .Sur demande insistante on va ouvrir un compte paypal pour le refuge.

 Dites moi si j'en oublie....j'espère que j'en oublie BEAUCOUP s*achant que notre priorité c'est le placement de chats et qu'on va organiser un transfert soit fin décembre soit début janvier !!*

----------


## isabelle75

sans poster à chaque visite sur le forum, je suis de près le post et j'attends les propositions d'assos ou de refuges pour faire mes différents dons, jimy je ne pense pas que vous ayez oublié quelque chose, tout ce que vous avez énuméré devrait apporter du concret du moins je l'espère pour les minous qui attendent une nouvelle vie car c'est vrai que entassés comme ils le sont ce n'est vraiment pas une vie pour eux !!! allez les assos et refuges ils faut en faire sortir ne serait ce que un ou deux multipliés par xxx assos ou refuges cela fera un bon nombre de sauver  :: est ce qu'à part hermeray qui en a pris deux, les autres grands refuges ont été contactés (pas d'euthanasie par contre)

----------


## salambo

jimmy est il possible d'avoir des photos individuelles de chats avec un petit descriptif ? cela faciliterait peut être leur réservation...

----------


## jimy

> jimmy est il possible d'avoir des photos individuelles de chats avec un petit descriptif ? cela faciliterait peut être leur réservation...


oui, j'attends cela, c'est demandé, le souci est que les gars viennent juste de rentrer à Ceuta, qu'il y a pas mal d'urgence, mais c'est demandé et dès qu'on aura un liste on postera

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

2 posts identiques pour identifier des refuges. Espérons !

manque le lien Paypal et le contact (mais j 'envoie si besoin!)

----------


## arden56

19:39
*Manhon Médium-spirit*bonjour mes  parents vivent en Espagne et je connais helas la situations des chats  et des chiens j aimerais dans un premier temps etre FA pour un chat voir  l'adopter a savoir que nous avons déjà 3 maine coon et un chat europeen ils sont  un parc clos de 80m² ainsi qu un jack russel et un teckel croisé tout ce  petit monde s'entend tres bien




sur FB les propositions tombent : contacter Fondation  Bardot ou celle de 30 millions d'amis ??

faire un événement FB ?

----------


## jimy

@Arden : le lien paypal, c'est demandé, je l'attends....le contact c'est moi pour le moment. 

Evènement FB ??? excusez moi, je ne sais pas en quoi ça consiste..

Sinon, en attendant des fiches mieux renseignés voilà un joli montage sur les chats de la chatterie, merci de me confirmer que vous arrivez à l'ouvrir car ?? autorisation. EN tous cas, si vous cliquez sur une photo, vous avez un numéro pour chaque chat

https://www.facebook.com/jj.rataviej...1459435&type=1

----------


## arden56

ou ca ouvre ! c'est juste "long" mais ca ouvre !et c'est GENIAL !!!! c'est exactement ca ! mais ca ne va pas être simple pour répondre.... sera demandé : male femelle age... 


Je pense qu'un evenement peut marcher !

Je vais lancer sur les 2 posts.

----------


## jimy

super si ça ouvre  ! alors que ceux qui craquent pour un de ces magnifiques regards et peuvent adopter me demandent, et je transmettrai  les questions

----------


## Titipa87

En gros , tu invites tout tes amis sur une page fb que tu créés où tu mets par exemple toute les photos des chats etc ...
Je te le fais Arden si tu n'as pas le temps hein  ::

----------


## arden56

"Je te le fais Arden si tu n'as pas le temps hein  :: "

oui oui, Titipa, j'avais rien vu alors j'ai copié les photos....  (bon un hic avec la n°3 mais je ne sais pas pourquoi !!!!!)

----------


## ana06

Chez moi aussi la page facebook ouvre 

ils sont magnifique je ne comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas trouvé de famille en tout cas moi je craque déjà sur plusieurs d'entre eux  ::  mais je pense que les adoptions sont prioritaire sur les FA ?

----------


## Titipa87

Quelle page Facebook ?

----------


## ana06

> Quelle page Facebook ?



celle là :https://www.facebook.com/jj.rataviej...1459435&type=1

----------


## jimy

> En gros , tu invites tout tes amis sur une page fb que tu créés où tu mets par exemple toute les photos des chats etc ...
> Je te le fais Arden si tu n'as pas le temps hein



en fait c'est pas une mauvaise idée, mais  compliqué à gérer car tous ne sont pas forcément sociables, adoptables ni testés Felv fiv etc. Donc en dehors de craquage total que je veux bien gérer, on va quand même publier prochainement une liste de chats testés, sociable en bonne santé, bref adoptables pour le transfert du 4 janvier. J'attends les fiches avec impatience.

----------


## jimy

voilà, à la demande de plusieurs personnes ici, un compte Paypal de la Sociedad Protectora de Animales de Ceuta (SPA Ceuta) vient d'être créé pour ceux qui veulent  aider les chats en contribuant à leurs soins et entretien, ou leur adoption (test, rapatriement). Il se trouve en haut à gauche de la page web 

http://www.protectoraceuta.net/

il faut cliquer sur "DONAR"

Merci

----------


## Doudoudegenève

Donné le lien du site du refuge et informé AideAnimaux et AideAssos de la création du compte paypal.

----------


## jimy

voici une première liste de chats de Ceuta à adopter : tous sains, stérilisée ou castré, vacciné rage et trivalente , depuis longtemps au refuge, et sociable avec l'humain et leurs congénères.

MORDISQUITO : femelle de 2,5 ans. C'est une chatte très intelligente et sociable, charmeuse, expressive. Elle provient de la fourrière municipale. Son jeu : venir chiper un  bon morceau quand on ouvre les boites de pâtée et aller le manger tranquillement dans un coin. N° de puce 941000012297640.

----------


## jimy

SETENTA : chat mâle de deux ans, vacciné rage et coryza. Abandonné par sa maitresse qui ne voulait plus s'en occuper. C'est un chat costaud, sociable mais un peu dominant avec les autres chats, sans être agressif. Il adore être caressé et aime se frotter dans les jambes. Proche de son maître (le responsable de la chatterie) et très réceptif à ses états qu'il ressent...

 N° de puce.- 941000012297644 





- - - Mise à jour - - -

RABONA : femelle de 1 an et demi qui a été après une agression par des jeunes qui voulaient la brûler. Il a fallu amputer sa queue. C'est une chatte forte, intelligente et sociable. A beaucoup profité et grossi au refuge, gabarit au dessus de la moyenne (les chats de Ceuta sont fins et menu, en général). Elle est saine et équilibrée. Elle aime jouer, mais c'est un chat qui a vécu dans la rue et peut être dominante, sans agressivité : elle est sûre d'elle. Elle est facilement manipulable. 
 N° puce.- 941000011488352

----------


## jimy

EDUARDO : chat mâle d'environ deux ans. C'est un chat très calme et tranquille, doux et gentil. Afecttueux et sociable avec ses congénères mais souffrant de la promiscuité de la chatterie. Il fut donné par ses propriétaires pour être euthanasié.
N° de puce- 941000012072753





- - - Mise à jour - - -

OTTO : mâle de presque deux ans, arrivé nouveau né à la chatterie. C'est un chat agile, malin, confiant, très sociable avec les autres chats et avec l'humain. Il jouit d'une très bonne santé : jamais malade !

N° de puce.- *941000013078534*

----------


## jimy

LENNA est un chatte d'un an qui a été abandonnée dans les environs du refuge et y a été recueillie. Elle est particulièrement charmante et charmeuse, communicative, toujours dans l'attente d'un regrard ou d'une caresse. Lenna adorerait avoir enfin son maître ou sa maîtresse. Elle est sociable avec ses congénères. N° de puce.- 94100001148






TOPITA : femelle de 9 à 10 mois, très sociable et affectueuses avec les autres chats, mais surtout avec l'humain. Sa mère et frères et soeurs vivaient dans un quartier , tous avaient été castrés ou stérilisés, mais tous ont disparu ou ont été écrasés, et seule Topita a survécu. 

 numéro de puce .-941000013078406

----------


## jimy

ça y est, j'ai changé le format des photos et vous devriez les voir, excusez moi..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nous arriverons le samedi 4 janvier de Ceuta avec le camion, et des chats pourront être du voyage si adoptés ou accueillis : il faudra venir les chercher soit à la SPA de Morée (Loir et Cher) soit à la SPA de Compiègne (Oise).

----------


## maruska

ça y est je vois les photos! Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils sont beaux ces chats! Rabona n'était-elle pas du premier voyage?

----------


## luminette

Jimy, si vous voulez, je peux modifier la vidéo afin d'y ajouter leurs noms. Mais cela implique de désactiver la première vidéo et d'en faire une 2ème, (car sur You tube on ne peut pas modifier les vidéos existantes, à moins que quelqu'un ici si c'est possible  :: ). 

Donc, c'est à voir car cela nécessitera de demander à ceux qui ont diffusé et partagé la 1ère, de changer le lien. A moins que vous ne prévoyez encore de diffuser ici d'autres photos.

----------


## dadache

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Nous arriverons le samedi 4 janvier de Ceuta avec le camion, et des chats pourront être du voyage si adoptés ou accueillis : il faudra venir les chercher soit à la SPA de Morée (Loir et Cher) soit à la SPA de Compiègne (Oise).




pour nous il sera impossible d'aller a compiegne ou a Morée il n'y a pas de voyage prevu dans le sud ?

----------


## jimy

CHONI a été abandonnée, dans la rue, quand elle a été trouvée, elle venait d'expulser un chaton mort. Elle avait en outre une pneumonie. Sa récupération a été lente et il a été difficile de la maintenir en vie, elle se laissait partir. Mais elle survécu...et se révéla être une chatte exceptionnelle, par son intelligence, son envie de jouer, d'être caressée, brossée, sa complicité avec l'humain. Elle est incroyablement expressive et affectueuse. Choni a environ trois ans.

----------


## shanty

Jimy ok pour nous pour Choni si c'est bon de ton côté. 
Et on va voir si on peut faire un peu de place pour d'autres.

----------


## jimy

oui, mail dans la vidéo, mais je ne souhaite pas le diffuser plus explicitement pour éviter d'être inondé de spam. Merci

----------


## jimy

> je v
> ois une minette , juste la derniere photo qui semble avoir un poil mi long pouvez vous me la reserver svp    tchatchats  merci


les adoptions se feront avec un couvert association ; nous voulons être vigilant sur nos placements et qu'il y ait une sélection des adoptants et un suivi ensuite. 

l'autre voie : nous cédons des chats à des refuges connus pour leur bonne réputation (entre autre pas d'eutha) 

mais pas de don de chat à des particuliers que nous ne connaissons pas 

Merci pour votre compréhension.

----------


## jimy

SANSON mâle castré de deux ans, vacciné. Caractère doux et calme.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

on me demandait expressément des fiches de chats à adopter. Je rappelle donc qu'il y a les chats (ci-dessus) qui sont disponibles : 

Mâles : 

SANSON
EDUARDO
SETENTA
OTTO

Femelles : 
MORDISQUITO
LENNA
TOPITA
RABONA

----------


## Belkassine91

Pauvres minous... c'est une terrible situation!
N'oubliez pas de mentionner si ils sont compatibles "chiens", si vous le savez, ça me semble être un critère important...

----------


## jimy

effectivement, mais si un chat est réservé, on peut le tester éventuellement

----------


## jimy

RAFAELLA est un gentille chatte de deux ans environ, elle est sociable et affectueuse, elle avait été capturée d'une colonie libre pour la stériliser, mais en voulant la remettre, aucun de ses compagnons n'étaient plus là, probablement capturés et euthanasiés. Alors elle a rejoint le refuge; C'est une chatte très sociable et tranquille.  N° puce 941000013078422





SETITA est une charmante chatte de un an environ. Elle provient de la fourrière municipale. C'est une chatte douce et affectueuse, appréciant de vivre avec ses congénères. Elle aime être prise dans les bras. N° de puce  941000013568208






CHISPAS est un beau chat mâle  né en novembre 2008. Il a été abandonné par ses maîtres à la fourrière pour être euthanasié. C'est un chat affectueux avec l'humain, lié à son maître et joueur. Il est socialisé avec les autres chats, mais souffrent un fort stresse à cause de la promiscuité de la chatterie. Il se réfugie dans les pieds du soigneur dès qu'il entre. On voit que c'est un chat qui a vécu dans une maison, et il aurait besoin d'en retrouver une.  N° de puce  941000002832754




TROYA  est une jolie chatte, d'un bon gabarit et robuste. Très affectueuse. Elle a 16 mois, mais est arrivée au refuge a trois mois, après une agression par des sauvages, ce qui lui a valu d'être très craintive envers les gens, mais cela s'est beaucoup amélioré. Elle est sociable avec les autres chats. N° de puce  941000013073989





BARAKA, jeune chaton mâle de 6 mois qui a souffert d'une grave agression, des jeunes lui ayant porté des coups de pieds. Il est arrivé à un mois au refuge avec des os brisé, et presque aveugle comme conséquence des coups à la tête. Il est super joueur, affectueux et a besoin de la compagnie des autres chats. Il aime son soigneur et reconnait sa voix, il aime être pris dans les bras. Par contre il est timide face aux étrangers et se tend un peu. C'est un chaton très spécial qui aura besoin d'un maître présent et d'autres chats avec lui.

----------


## jimy

Je rappelle la liste des chats disponibles , soit ci avant, soit ci-après: 

Mâles : 

*1-SANSON réservé Asso Chipnoum*
2-EDUARDO
3-SETENTA
4-OTTO
5- BARAKA 
*6-CHISPAS réservé  Asso Chipnoum*
*7-HECTOR réservé SPA Morée*

Femelles : 
1-MORDISQUITO
2-LENNA
3-TOPITA
4-RABONA
5-TROYA
6-SETITA
7-RAFAELLA
*8-PRINCESA réservé SPA Morée*
9-LOLITA
10- RANITA
*11- CHONI réservé hors rescue*

----------


## marthe alice

Bonsoir , ces chats doivent ils être mis en quarantaine quand ils arrivent en famille d’accueil ?
 ?

----------


## Kaline

non pas besoin ils tout les vaccins meme pour la rage qui est obligatoire chez eux  je le sais pour en avoir pris de la bas en plus ils sont adorables

----------


## marthe alice

Bonjour , j'ai neuf chats et deux chiens en appartement parisien , mais tout se passe très bien , donc si cela peut aider , nous pouvons en prendre un en famille d’accueil , il aura toute l'affection nécessaire, c'est insupportable de les voir les uns sur les autres . Peut importe son physique ou son age , ce qui nous importe , c'est son caractère
 et ses capacités d'adaptation afin que tout se passe au mieux .

----------


## jimy

merci Marthe Alice, mais si vous en prenez un en FA il faut que vous ayez une association qui vous le couvre. Vous pouvez si vous le voulez vous mettre en rapport avec Kelly Legrand ou Shanty sur Rescue, leur association envisage de prendre quelques chats de Ceuta. Merci.

----------


## isabelle75

bonsoir jimy, pour les dons concernant le voyage des minous avez vous eu des retombées ? il faudrait que l'on sache où l'on en est car il faut le rappeler aux personnes qui s'intéresse à ce post le voyage lui ne sera pas gratuit, moi j'ai promis un don pour aider à faire sortir des minous et je le ferais, combien faudrait t-il réunir pour que le voyage ai lieu ?

----------


## jimy

pour le voyage du 4 janvier j'ai déjà une liste de 25 chiens réservés, + 5 chats (dont les noms sont à confirmer), j'espère une vingtaine d'animaux en plus, surtout des chats,  *car le voyage coûte plus de deux mille euros et il faut que ça vaille la peine*. 


Pour faire un don, deux solutions : 

- soit faire un don sur le paypal du refuge et m'avertir du montant pour que je le comptabilise, 

- soit me demander par MP l'ordre et l'adresse pour envoyer un chèque, et il y aura un virement groupé. 


MERCI d'avance !

----------


## jimy

LOLITA est une chatte  née en janvier 2008 . Elle a vécu dans un  appartement avec de nombreux chats et chiens jusqu'à une saisie. C'est  une chatte étonnamment affectueuse, attentive, sociable, réclamant de  l'attention . Elle peut vivre dans une maison sans jardin car elle est assez casanière. N° de puce 941000012073388. 





HECTOR et PRINCESA sont deux chats angora blancs, frère et soeur de 7  mois. Ils sont tout deux de caractère câlin, joueur, sociable et proche  de l'homme. Hector est castré. Ce sont deux chats adorables qui ont été  déposés dans une caisse devant la porte du refuge à l'âge d'à peine un  mois. N° puce Princesa *941000015167007* N° de puce Hector *941000015167052 
*




RANITA est une très douce et gentille chatte handicapée : l'os du cubitus est absent de ses pattes antérieures. Elle marche donc  en appuyant sur les coudes et doit donc vivre dans un environnement avec un sol doux (moquette, parquet, carrelage) mais pas de béton ou autre sol râpeux qui à la longue peuvent la blesser. Elle n'a pas besoin sinon de soins particulier, elle adore jouer et courir avec les autres chats, il vaut mieux qu'elle ne soit pas le seul chat de la maison.  C'est une chatte très spéciale, au caractère adorable qui mérite autre chose que la rue ou un refuge surpeuplé....

----------


## Titipa87

Est ce que qq sur ce post a un compte fb ? Pour m'aider à mettre tout les chats à l'adoption sur l'événement ?

----------


## Kaline

je peut prendre les chats hector et princesa chats blancs angora nous les placerons assez vite

----------


## jimy

Mâles : 

*1-SANSON réservé Asso Chipnoum*
2-EDUARDO
3-SETENTA
4-OTTO
5- BARAKA 
*6-CHISPAS réservé  Asso Chipnoum*
*7-HECTOR réservé SPA Morée*
8- OSITO

Femelles : 
1-MORDISQUITO
2-LENNA
3-TOPITA
4-RABONA
5-TROYA
6-SETITA
7-RAFAELLA
*8-PRINCESA réservé SPA Morée*
9-LOLITA
10- RANITA
*11- CHONI réservée hors rescue
*12- LAILA
13- PELUSA
14- BLANQUITA
*15- GRISITA réservée hors Rescue*

*
TOTAL RESERVES : 6 CHATS*

----------


## jimy

LAILA est une belle chatte blanche,  comme sa petite chatonne elle a  ont été sortie de fourrière. Laila est une chatte de bonne constitution, forte, mais un peu timide, il faudra gagner sa confiance. Elle est très sociable avec les autres chats. Elle a un peu plus d'un an et demi  n° de puce  941000014484173 . 

_
_
 Sa fille PELUSA est très affectueuse, mais fragile au refuge, elle a eu un peu de coryza et aurait besoin de sortir du refuge.

----------


## jimy

*BLANQUITA* est la chatte la plus affectueuse de toute la chatterie, elle se précipite vers tout visiteur pour être pris dans ses bras. C'est une chatte absolument adorable, en plus d'être sociable. Elle a deux ans, et est arrivée ici à l'âge de un mois ! Mais elle est affectée d'épisodes d'éternuements fréquents, ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être saine, d'avoir excellent appétit et  un bon poids. 




*OSITO*- est un petit chat charmant, mâle, de 7 mois, affectueux, très joueur et très sociable. Il est arrivé à l'âge de trois semaines au refuge . A l'âge de deux mois, il eu des épisodes de toux, guéris, mais il a parfois des petits accès sporadiques. 




le responsable de la chatterie précise que ces cas de coryza ne sont pas forcément chroniques, et qu'ils guérissent généralement quand le chat se retrouve en dehors de la promiscuité et du stress de la chatterie.

----------


## isabelle75

ils ou elles sont tous magnifiques, beaucoup de chats blancs ils ne devraient pas rester longtemps disponibles je pense, est ce que des diffusions sur des refuges comme hermeray par exemple ont été faites, il n'y a donc que le refuge de Morée qui s'y intéresse, un grand merci à Kaline ! ::  ALLEZ UN PETIT EFFORT POUR EN SORTIR D'AUTRES, LES JOURS PASSENT SI VITE ET NOUS SERONS BIENTOT A LA DATE OU ILS FERONT LE VOYAGE, offrez leur une nouvelle vie et un début d'année 2014 à l'abri chez nous !!!

----------


## Kaline

et oui toujours moree jaimerais que d,autres refuges fasse comme moi
si moi je le faitses pour aider a sauver ses pauvres betes qui n,ont aucune chance la bas
quand ils arrivent ils sont a jour de tout et nous n,avons rien a regler
par contre si vous ne pouvez pas en prendre aider par des dons se refuge tout coute cher le voyage aussi donc les particuliers peuvent aider aussi ses en quelque sorte sauver un animal
merci pour eux

----------


## jimy

Oui, KALINE a très bien résumé la situation : sans elle,  ni Michelle de SPA 13, rien n'aurait été possible et les chiens mourraient dans l'indifférence générale à Ceuta. Maintenant il faut s'occuper des chats. La SPA de Hermeray en a pris deux en octobre, mais là, comme je ne connais pas personnellement la responsable, je n'ai pas réussi à plaider pour qu'elle en prenne d'autres le 4 janvier. *SI quelquun la connait, je crois qu'elle s'appelle Céline, merci de lui transmettre notre SOS, même pour 4 ou 5 chats seulement,* les chats sont vite adoptés là bas car c'est près de Paris et il y a beaucoup de demandes.....

----------


## saïma

Si vous demandiez au refuge d'Hermeray qui prend souvent des chiens d'autres refuges français (qui étaient des fois plus de deux ans en refuge)et qui sont rapidement adoptés, Cécile Ravenet en prend aussi de la Martinique et actuellement elle a pris 4 chiens de Roumanie qui étaient sur le forum Mukitza, elle a aussi déjà pris des chiens en morts programmées sur Rescue.

Je pense qu'elle pourrait entrer en matière pour prendre quelques chats de Ceuta.


Moi j'ai demandé à un refuge que je connais mais ils ont peur pour leurs chats....

http://hermeray.spa.asso.fr/

----------


## Céleste Paris

J'ai posté la vidéo de Luminette sur ma page FB, par contre sur la page FB créee par Arden, je ne vois pas "partager".... je précise que je suis nulle en FB!

----------


## jimy

Merci à ceux qui veulent aider ces chats d'envoyer un don pour aider à payer les tests de dépistage....la chatterie croule sous les frais et a du mal à joindre les deux bouts

Une petite photo  hier des chats au soleil...

----------


## isabelle75

ils sont tous très beau et ils attendent une nouvelle vie mais pas beaucoup de succès pour eux, nous sommes presque fin novembre et plus qu'un mois pour les réserver peut etre moins à cause des tests à faire, les refuges qui hésitent ont tort car les chats de Ceuta ne sont pas plus malades que les notres ici qui sont récupérés dans la rue pour la plupart ! jimy je voudrais vous envoyer un don pour aider ces minous, serait il possible de vous envoyer le chèque chez vous et de transmettre le don ensuite à Ceuta, j'attends votre réponse et si oui pourrez vous me donner votre adresse en MP et l'ordre du chèque !!!

----------


## jimy

> ils sont tous très beau et ils attendent une nouvelle vie mais pas beaucoup de succès pour eux, nous sommes presque fin novembre et plus qu'un mois pour les réserver peut etre moins à cause des tests à faire, les refuges qui hésitent ont tort car les chats de Ceuta ne sont pas plus malades que les notres ici qui sont récupérés dans la rue pour la plupart ! jimy je voudrais vous envoyer un don pour aider ces minous, serait il possible de vous envoyer le chèque chez vous et de transmettre le don ensuite à Ceuta, j'attends votre réponse et si oui pourrez vous me donner votre adresse en MP et l'ordre du chèque !!!


Vous avez raison..Nous n'avons que 5 chats de réservés, et encore l'association qui devait en prendre deux ne répond plus à mes MP, je ne sais pas pourquoi...bref, c'est bien triste de voir que ces pauvres chats vont devoir continuer à vivre entassés les uns sur les autres...je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Merci pour votre aide, je vous passe les coordonnées en MP.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mâles : 
> 
> *1-SANSON réservé Asso Chipnoum* 
> 2-EDUARDO
> 3-SETENTA
> 4-OTTO
> 5- BARAKA 
> *6-CHISPAS réservé  Asso Chipnoum*
> *7-HECTOR réservé SPA Morée*
> ...


,,

----------


## jimy

> CHONI a été abandonnée, dans la rue, quand elle a été trouvée, elle venait d'expulser un chaton mort. Elle avait en outre une pneumonie. Sa récupération a été lente et il a été difficile de la maintenir en vie, elle se laissait partir. Mais elle survécu...et se révéla être une chatte exceptionnelle, par son intelligence, son envie de jouer, d'être caressée, brossée, sa complicité avec l'humain. Elle est incroyablement expressive et affectueuse. Choni a environ trois ans.




cette jolie chatte n'est plus réservée et donc disponible de préférence pour adoption , pas de FA, elle a besoin de stabilité

- - - Mise à jour - - -


BARAKA, jeune chaton mâle de 6 mois qui a souffert d'une grave  agression, des jeunes lui ayant porté des coups de pieds. Il est arrivé à  un mois au refuge avec des os brisé, et presque aveugle comme  conséquence des coups à la tête. Il est super joueur, affectueux et a  besoin de la compagnie des autres chats. Il aime son soigneur et  reconnait sa voix, il aime être pris dans les bras. Par contre il est  timide face aux étrangers et se tend un peu. C'est un chaton très  spécial qui aura besoin d'un maître présent et d'autres chats avec lui. 


ce jeune chat a trouvé une maison en Bourgogne SI nous arrivons à l'y conduire : il arriverait le samedi 11 janvier à la SPA de Morée vers 10 heures du matin, ou autre possibilité à la SPA de Compiègne vers 14 h 30. IL faut venir le récupérer et le conduire près de Louhans en Saône et Loire. MERCI DE NOUS AIDER A TROUVER UN COVOITURAGE

----------


## Kaline

nous avons commencer avec le stam il y a plusieurs annees et nous avons continuer a les aider se sont des loulous et minous simpa qui arrivent et pour la plupart partes facillement un grand coup de chapeau au refuge de compiegne pour leur aide precieuse au refuge de ceuta  bien d,autres pourait faire se que nous faisons aider soit en prenant des animaux soit par un don pour aider a payer leurs voyage

----------


## tara60

le voyage est le 4 ou le 11 janvier car j'ai vu Jimy indiquer les 2 dates? passage sûr et certain à Compiègne? il n'y aura pas de changement sur ce point?

----------


## jimy

> le voyage est le 4 ou le 11 janvier car j'ai vu Jimy indiquer les 2 dates? passage sûr et certain à Compiègne? il n'y aura pas de changement sur ce point?



le voyage est reportée au samedi 11 janvier, la proximité des fêtes pour un départ de Ceuta le 2 janvier rendait compliqué une arrivée le 4. Passage prévue à la SPA de Morée à 10 h du matin le samedi 11, puis à 14 h 30 à Compiègne où sont conviées les assos qui réservent un ou plusieurs animaux. A ce jour 25 chiens réservés et 5 ou 6 chats. C'est peu pour plus de 3000 km AR, il faudrait au moins un tiers de plus : 10 chiens et 10 chats...

----------


## jimy

*Saba* est une chatte de 6 mois, elle est extrêmement caline et sociable, un amour de chat. Vacciné RCP felv et rage N° de puce 941000015166852.




*MICHA * est un chat mâle de caractère très calin et sociable. Il a été trouvé  dans la rue, cherchant le contact avec les passants, soumis, manipulable  et totalement confiant en l'homme,  manifestement un abandon donc. Il a  environ 10/11 mois . Vacciné Coryza/Calici/Parvo/ Felv et rage.N° puce 941000015166850




*Scarleta*  est née en octobre 2002, c'est un chatte noble, gentille, communicative. jamais un signe d'agressivité malgré la promiscuité. 10 ans dans cette chatterie lui ont valu divers maux  :  une petite pharyngite chronique et des accès de coryza, légers. Elle se gratte depuis toute petite le cou et rien n'y a remédié, elle a donc des cicatrices, et elle a un syndrome vestibulaire (???traduction) : elle tourne la tête en marchant...Peut être qu'être adoptée lui permettrait d'améliorer un peu son état...Puce N°.-*953000005013097*



- - - Mise à jour - - -


(le statut sérologique en fiv et felv des chats réservés est négatif, sauf mention contraire portée en face de leur nom)

Mâles

*1-SANSON réservé Asso Chipnoum* 
2-EDUARDO
3-SETENTA
4-OTTO
*5- BARAKA* réservé hors asso avec rescue SI ON TROUVE UN COVOIT Compiègne (60) - LOUHANS (71)
*6-CHISPAS réservé  Asso Chipnoum* -* FIV +*
*7-HECTOR réservé SPA Morée*
8- OSITO
9- MICHA

Femelles : 
1-MORDISQUITO
2-LENNA
3-TOPITA
4-RABONA
5-TROYA
6-SETITA
7-RAFAELLA
*8-PRINCESA réservé SPA Morée*
9-LOLITA
10- RANITA
11- CHONI *
*12- LAILA
13- PELUSA
14- BLANQUITA
*15- GRISITA réservée hors asso avec Rescue*
16- SABA
*17- SCARLETA réservée hors asso avec Rescue SI ON TROUVE UN COVOIT COMPIEGNE-LOUHANS
*
*
TOTAL RESERVES : 7 CHATS*

----------


## isabelle75

bonsoir jimy, le chèque partira demain car pas été possible aujourd'hui (hôpital), bon 7 sa commence à grimper mais pas assez vite, pour le fiv+ il ne faut pas etre rebuter car la contamination ne se fait que par le sang et si le chat est calme et opéré pas de problème, j'en ai eue plusieurs chez moi à différentes périodes et tout se passait bien avec les autres chats, quelqu'un pour la petite RANITA (chatte toute mignonne handicapée) il ne faut pas la laisser la bàs, la petite SABA est une vraie panthère comme je les aime elle est superbe, Ceuta a vraiment de très beaux minous  :: ALLEZ il faut encore des réservations ne les oublions pas car eux ne passeront pas de joyeuses fetes !!!

----------


## jimy

> bonsoir jimy, le chèque partira demain car pas été possible aujourd'hui (hôpital), bon 7 sa commence à grimper mais pas assez vite, pour le fiv+ il ne faut pas etre rebuter car la contamination ne se fait que par le sang et si le chat est calme et opéré pas de problème, j'en ai eue plusieurs chez moi à différentes périodes et tout se passait bien avec les autres chats, quelqu'un pour la petite RANITA (chatte toute mignonne handicapée) il ne faut pas la laisser la bàs, la petite SABA est une vraie panthère comme je les aime elle est superbe, Ceuta a vraiment de très beaux minous ALLEZ il faut encore des réservations ne les oublions pas car eux ne passeront pas de joyeuses fetes !!!



Merci pour votre présence attentive sur ce post Isabelle, car après l'émotion des premières photos, l'élan est nettement retombé et je désespère un peu d'arriver à quelque chose de significatif pour ces pauvres chats...

Je vais partir le 12 janvier à Ceuta, afin de donner un coup de main au refuge, et aussi de les aider à réfléchir , avec l'aide de Kaline de Morée, sur comment améliorer la situation des chats sur place. En effet, un terrain attenant au refuge est en discussion avec la mairie de Ceuta, du coup, il y aurait de l'espace supplémentaire pour faire des choses, ça c'est le côté espérance...

Ce que ne peuvent pas savoir les gens d'ici, c'est que les chats de Ceuta sont du style africain, ils sont fins un peu comme les abyssins, et ont en général un caractère aimable et proche de l'homme d'une façon très spéciale qui les distingue des chats dde chez nous. Bingo qui en a eu plusieurs les adorent, et c'est pour ça qu'elle prend Scarleta et Baraka. 

Mais sinon, s'agissant des adoptions, car ce chats ont besoin d'un foyer et d'affection, on est au compte goutte, c'est bien pour ceux en question , mais je voudrais arriver à un résultat plus significatif...

----------


## arden56

re et re .....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## arden56

URGENCE POUR CES MINOUS / .ASSO REFUGE ADOPTANT SOUS ASSO ---  IDENTIFIE VACCINE TESTE ----------- DON LIBRE    

1 F MORDISQUITO : femelle de 2,5 ans. C'est une chatte très intelligente et sociable, charmeuse, expressive. Elle provient de la fourrière municipale. Son jeu : venir chiper un bon morceau quand on ouvre les boites de pâtée et aller le manger tranquillement dans un coin. N° de puce 941000012297640.   

2 F LENNA est un chatte d'un an qui a été abandonnée dans les environs du refuge et y a été recueillie. Elle est particulièrement charmante et charmeuse, communicative, toujours dans l'attente d'un regrard ou d'une caresse. Lenna adorerait avoir enfin son maître ou sa maîtresse. Elle est sociable avec ses congénères. N° de puce.- 94100001148.

3 F TOPITA : femelle de 9 à 10 mois, très sociable et affectueuses avec les autres chats, mais surtout avec l'humain. Sa mère et frères et soeurs vivaient dans un quartier , tous avaient été castrés ou stérilisés, mais tous ont disparu ou ont été écrasés, et seule Topita a survécu. numéro de puce .-941000013078406 

4 F RABONA, femelle type européen 2 ans, sociable et douce. Stérilisée . Rabona n'a pas de queue car des jeunes ont voulu la tuer et lui ont mis le feu, Il a fallu amputer sa queue. C'est une chatte forte, intelligente et sociable. A beaucoup profité et grossi au refuge, gabarit au dessus de la moyenne (les chats de Ceuta sont fins et menu, en général). Elle est saine et équilibrée. Elle aime jouer, mais c'est un chat qui a vécu dans la rue et peut être dominante, sans agressivité : elle est sûre d'elle. Elle est facilement manipulable. N° puce.- 941000011488352.

5 F TROYA est une jolie chatte, d'un bon gabarit et robuste. Très affectueuse. Elle a 16 mois, mais est arrivée au refuge a trois mois, après une agression par des sauvages, ce qui lui a valu d'être très craintive envers les gens, mais cela s'est beaucoup amélioré. Elle est sociable avec les autres chats. puce 41000013073989.

6 F SETITA est une charmante chatte de un an environ. Elle provient de la fourrière municipale. C'est une chatte douce et affectueuse, appréciant de vivre avec ses congénères. Elle aime être prise dans les bras. N° de puce 941000013568208.

7 F RAFAELLA est un gentille chatte de deux ans environ, elle est sociable et affectueuse, elle avait été capturée d'une colonie libre pour la stériliser, mais en voulant la remettre, aucun de ses compagnons n'étaient plus là, probablement capturés et euthanasiés. Alors elle a rejoint le refuge; C'est une chatte très sociable et tranquille. N° puce 941000013078422. 

9 F LOLITA est une chatte née en janvier 2008 . Elle a vécu dans un appartement avec de nombreux chats et chiens jusqu'à une saisie. C'est une chatte étonnamment affectueuse, attentive, sociable, réclamant de l'attention . Elle peut vivre dans une maison sans jardin car elle est assez casanière. N° de puce 941000012073388. 

10 F RANITA est une très douce et gentille chatte handicapée : l'os du cubitus est absent de ses pattes antérieures. Elle marche donc en appuyant sur les coudes et doit donc vivre dans un environnement avec un sol doux (moquette, parquet, carrelage) mais pas de béton ou autre sol râpeux qui à la longue peuvent la blesser. Elle n'a pas besoin sinon de soins particulier, elle adore jouer et courir avec les autres chats, il vaut mieux qu'elle ne soit pas le seul chat de la maison. C'est une chatte très spéciale, au caractère adorable qui mérite autre chose que la rue ou un refuge surpeuplé.... .

11 F CHONI a été abandonnée, dans la rue, quand elle a été trouvée, elle venait d'expulser un chaton mort. Elle avait en outre une pneumonie. Sa récupération a été lente et il a été difficile de la maintenir en vie, elle se laissait partir. Mais elle survécu...et se révéla être une chatte exceptionnelle, par son intelligence, son envie de jouer, d'être caressée, brossée, sa complicité avec l'humain. Elle est incroyablement expressive et affectueuse. Choni a environ trois ans..

12 F LAILA est une belle chatte blanche, comme sa petite chatonne elle a ont été sortie de fourrière. Laila est une chatte de bonne constitution, forte, mais un peu timide, il faudra gagner sa confiance. Elle est très sociable avec les autres chats. Elle a un peu plus d'un an et demi n° de puce 941000014484173 .

13 F PELUSA est très affectueuse, mais fragile au refuge, elle a eu un peu de coryza et aurait besoin de sortir du refuge..

14 F BLANQUITA est la chatte la plus affectueuse de toute la chatterie, elle se précipite vers tout visiteur pour être pris dans ses bras. C'est une chatte absolument adorable, en plus d'être sociable. Elle a deux ans, et est arrivée ici à l'âge de un mois ! Mais elle est affectée d'épisodes d'éternuements fréquents, ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être saine, d'avoir excellent appétit et un bon poids. 

16 F Saba est une chatte de 6 mois, elle est extrêmement caline et sociable, un amour de chat. Vacciné RCP felv et rage N° de puce 941000015166852.

________________________________ 

2 M EDUARDO : chat mâle d'environ deux ans. C'est un chat très calme et tranquille, doux et gentil. Afecttueux et sociable avec ses congénères mais souffrant de la promiscuité de la chatterie. Il fut donné par ses propriétaires pour être euthanasié. N° de puce- 941000012072753..

3 M SETENTA : chat mâle de deux ans, vacciné rage et coryza. Abandonné par sa maitresse qui ne voulait plus s'en occuper. C'est un chat costaud, sociable mais un peu dominant avec les autres chats, sans être agressif. Il adore être caressé et aime se frotter dans les jambes. Proche de son maître (le responsable de la chatterie) et très réceptif à ses états qu'il ressent...puce.- 941000012297644.

4 M OTTO : mâle de presque deux ans, arrivé nouveau né à la chatterie. C'est un chat agile, malin, confiant, très sociable avec les autres chats et avec l'humain. Il jouit d'une très bonne santé : jamais malade ! N° de puce.- 941000013078534 

8 M OSITO- est un petit chat charmant, mâle, de 7 mois, affectueux, très joueur et très sociable. Il est arrivé à l'âge de trois semaines au refuge . A l'âge de deux mois, il eu des épisodes de toux, guéris, mais il a parfois des petits accès sporadiques.

9 M MICHA est un chat mâle de caractère très calin et sociable. Il a été trouvé dans la rue, cherchant le contact avec les passants, soumis, manipulable et totalement confiant en l'homme, manifestement un abandon donc. Il a environ 10/11 mois . Vacciné Coryza/Calici/Parvo/ Felv et rage.N° puce 941000015166850




http://chatsdemoncoeur.forumactif.or...-minous#132920

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...e=3&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...e=3&permPage=1




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Coco, je sais BDS est full +++ et les korrigans aussi... et.... 

mais les refuges ... j'espère toujours.... peut être qu'eux...

----------


## luminette

Pour les aider, je viens de réaliser une 2ème vidéo :




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAUkr...ature=youtu.be

----------


## jimy

Merci Luminette, c'est très bien fait, (il y a juste une erreur, le chat dénommé Boléro s'appelle en fait Ranita et est une chatte)

----------


## jimy

MISSY est une charmante chatte tricolore de 6 mois, elle est sociable et caline. Pas encore stérilisée. N° de puce 
941000015166833




BAGHIRA, femelle de un an sortie de fourrière. Sociable et très maligne. Saine et forte. Puce N° 941000014484132.

----------


## jimy

> jimmy est-il possible d'avoir un mail pour diffusion sur notre forum" chats de mon coeur" ? Merci


oui, je crois que Arden vous l'a déja donné, non ? sinon je vous le passe luc.beaujean@gmail.com

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oups, c'est vrai !  
> J'ai compris pourquoi j'ai fait l'erreur : sur une ligne j'avais mis le nom et sur la 2ème il y avait le nom de l'oeuvre musicale (le boléro de Maurice Ravel) et j'ai inversé. Est-ce que je dois refaire la vidéo, sachant qu'elle a pu être partagée et je devrais désactiver la première ? Ou est-ce que je la laisse en l'état ?


c'est pas grave, laisse le en l'état...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai une question pour les spécialistes des chats : un chat a été testé , et il sort en FIV ni positif, ni négatif, mais "douteux" selon le  terme utilisé par la véto (dudoso)...je ne sais pas bien comment interpréter cela, ni les conséquences pour ce chat. Quelqu'un pourrait il m'éclairer ?  Merci

----------


## jimy

à ce jour il n'y a sous réserve que 7 chats de réservés....faire plus de 3000 km pour si peu (malgré la présence aussi de 24 chiens) c'est dommage...

----------


## tara60

> J'ai une question pour les spécialistes des chats : un chat a été testé , et il sort en FIV ni positif, ni négatif, mais "douteux" selon le terme utilisé par la véto (dudoso)...je ne sais pas bien comment interpréter cela, ni les conséquences pour ce chat. Quelqu'un pourrait il m'éclairer ? Merci


Lorsque le test est "douteux", il faut envoyer au labo pour avoir la certitude

----------


## jimy

> Lorsque le test est "douteux", il faut envoyer au labo pour avoir la certitude


oui, merci, c'est ce qu'ils ont fait faire....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Un très grand merci à ISABELLE75,* qui vient d'adresser un généreux chèque de 200  pour prendre en charge soit des tests, soit participer au financement du transport des chats vers la France le 11 janvier.

Je rappelle que, hélas, nous ne sommes qu'à 6 chats réservés, Chispas ayant été annulé car Fiv+.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(le statut sérologique en fiv et felv des chats réservés est négatif, sauf mention contraire portée en face de leur nom)

Mâles

*1-SANSON réservé Asso Chipnoum* 
2-EDUARDO
3-SETENTA
4-OTTO
*5- BARAKA* réservé hors asso avec rescue SI ON TROUVE UN COVOIT Compiègne (60) - LOUHANS (71)
6-CHISPAS  FIV +
*7-HECTOR réservé SPA Morée*
8- OSITO
9- MICHA
10- LUCATO
11-NEO
12- ROMEO
13- ZEBULON

Femelles : 
1-MORDISQUITO
2-LENNA
3-TOPITA
4-RABONA
5-TROYA
6-SETITA
7-RAFAELLA
*8-PRINCESA réservé SPA Morée*
9-LOLITA
10- RANITA
11- CHONI *
*12- LAILA
13- PELUSA
14- BLANQUITA
*15- GRISITA réservée hors asso avec Rescue*
16- SABA
*17- SCARLETA réservée hors asso avec Rescue SI ON TROUVE UN COVOIT COMPIEGNE-LOUHANS
*18- MISSY*
*19- BAGHIRA

*
TOTAL RESERVES : 6 CHATS*

----------


## jimy

LUCATO, mâle de un an environ, sorti de fourrière. Il est incroyablement calin et sympa, sociable. Il réclame l'attention et adore faire des pitreries..Castré . N° de puce  938000000417583.




NEO, mâle de 10 mois, castré. Chat affectueux et très dépendant de l'homme. Il vient à votre rencontre pour vous saluer.Grand taille. Puce à venir



ROMEO, mâle noir angora, frère de Néo, de 10 mois. Caractère aussi agréable que son frère, très affectueux et sociable, avec les gens et les autres chats. Grande taille.


ZEBULON, chat mâle type persan, abandonné dans la rue. Age estimé 5 ans, peut être plus. Il lui manque quelques dents. Actuellement en isolement avant protocole vaccination, mais serait prêt pour un voyage en janvier. Très gentil et proche de l'humain. A peur des autres chats, a probablement vécu dans une maison sans chat. Grande taille. Puce à venir.

----------


## jimy

je cherche une/des assos sérieuses en mesure de faire un couvert asso pour les personnes qui proposent d'adopter un chat , que je ne peux pas placer en direct.

----------


## valou33

suis dégoutée pour le beau Chispas, je rajoute les nouveaux sur notre forum "chats de mon coeur"

----------


## jimy

oui, il a été annulé car l'asso avait une FA qui a d'autres chats et était inquiète de prendre un chat fiv +, mais Chispas est en bonne santé et pourrait venir. Merci de chercher pour lui...

----------


## kelly LEGRAND

> oui, il a été annulé car l'asso avait une FA qui a d'autres chats et était inquiète de prendre un chat fiv +, mais Chispas est en bonne santé et pourrait venir. Merci de chercher pour lui...


Après si une personne peut faire FA pour lui ( en sachant qu'il est FIV donc ) nous on peut couvrir. C'est juste que nos FAs disponible ne peuvent prendre un FIV.

----------


## Mimosa&Monoï

Il y a t'il une visibilité des chats sur Facebook? De futur adoptant n'iront pas forcément sur rescu. Des partages d'albums photos, en terme de communication, ça serait intéressant.

----------


## luminette

> Il y a t'il une visibilité des chats sur Facebook? De futur adoptant n'iront pas forcément sur rescu. Des partages d'albums photos, en terme de communication, ça serait intéressant.


Mes 2 vidéos peuvent être diffusées sans restriction. Je rappelle les liens :




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3QVVt6zwnI




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAUkrlxo_Yc

----------


## ana06

toujours pas de voyage dans le sud de prévu?

----------


## jimy

il est possible que le camion passe à la SPA 13 pour déposer des chiots, le lundi 13 janvier, en fin de journée. Mais ce sera confirmé à la mi décembre, pas avant.

----------


## jimy

enfin la bonne nouvelle que j'espérais, deux refuges SPA, que je ne peux pas citer tant qu'il n'ont pas avisé le siège de leur décision, vont prendre des chats. On parle d'une liste de 10 pour l'un et 15 pour l'autre. Prochainement ici les heureux élus.

Je renouvelle l'appel aux dons pour financer les test Fiv Felv que nous allons devoir faire. Merci !

----------


## hln

moi je viens de les mettres sur mon facebook !! j'ai des centaines d'associations et d'ami(e)s des animaux alors il faut éspèrer que diffuser fonctionne !! quelles sont les conditions pour ceux qui voudrait un prendre un ???? quelles sont le tarif de l'adoption ? J'éspère qu'il trouve tous des maitres ces pauvres minou  ::

----------


## jimy

> on a la chance de pouvoir aider a sortir des chats de cet enfer pour eux
> alors donner si vous pouvez pour les aider a faire les test sinon ils ne viennent pas en france


SOS !!  je viens de contacter le refuge pour demander de tester Felv/ FIV les 25 chats réservés. Ils vont le faire...*mais  le refuge est dans le rouge ce mois-ci et ils vont devoir s'endetter,* en effet, en plus des frais courants habituels, ils ont du tester 25 chiens en maladie méditerranéennes, et ça les a mis dans le rouge : j*e renouvelle donc l'appel aux dons pour les test des chats et le transport, si vous voulez aider ces chats, ce sera très utile, même un petit don 5 ou 10 € nous aidera*. Il y a soit le paypal du refuge ici http://www.protectoraceuta.net/  soit me demander les coordonnées pour un chèque

MERCI BEAUCOUP

----------


## Doudoudegenève

Paypal fait à l'instant , j'espère que vous aurez l'aide nécessaire pour tester les minous!

----------


## jimy

MACA, est une gentille femelle stérilisée de deux ans environ, elle est calme, sociable avec les chats et aime la compagnie des humains. Parfaite pour vivre en appartement. N° de puce 941000015166875




PUNJAB, mâle de deux ans, castré, calme et affectueux. Il a été abandonné par des voisins du refuge. Il n'aime pas la solitude. N° de puce 941000015166729




RAFAEL, mâle castré de 10 mois, trouvé après qu'une voiture l'ait percuté, il s'est accroché et a récupéré, il n'a qu'une légère boiterie d'une patte arrière.  C'est un chat adorable, très sociable et affectueux, poils mi-longs. Puce n° 941000015166815.





ELENA, femelle tricolore de 9 mois, stérilisées. Elle est très caline et aime la compagnie. Petite taille. Puce N° 941000013568153.

----------


## jimy

SOMBRA, chat mâle un an et demi, deux ans. Angora de grande taille, un peu timide mais se laisse prendre très facilement. Sortie de fourrière. Sa blessure sur le nez est en cours de traitement. Puce N° 938000000559486



ETNA, chatte de environ un an sortie de fourrière. Très affectueuse avec l'homme, un peu dominante à la gamelle, sans être pour autant agressive.  N° de puce 941000014484165






PAM, chat mâle né en janvier 2009, c'est un de nos chats les plus affectueux et les plus sociables. Un amour. Puce N°* 941000011286688*





BURRITA, femelle de deux ans environ, sociable et affectueuse. C'est une chatte forte et saine, très joueuse. N° 9410000013568151




CIGARITA, femelle de environ trois ans abandonnée par son propriétaire dans la montagne. C'est une chatte sociable au  caractère doux et calin N°-938000000168250

----------


## jimy

Mise à jour liste chats réservés et disponible

Mâles

*1-SANSON réservé Asso Chipnoum* 
2-EDUARDO Fiv +
3-SETENTA *réservé SPA 1*
*4-OTTOFiv+*
*5- BARAKA* réservé hors asso 
6-CHISPAS  FIV +
*7-HECTOR réservé SPA Morée*
8- OSITO fiv + 
*9- MICHA* *réservé SPA 1*
*10- LUCATO réservé SPA 2*
*11-NEO réservé SPA 2*
12- ROMEO Fiv + 
*13- ZEBULON* *réservé SPA 1*
*14 - RAFAEL réservé SPA 2
*15 - PUNJAB Fiv+ 
16- PAM
17- SOMBRA


Femelles : 
1-MORDISQUITO Fiv +
*2-LENNA réservée SPA 1*
*3-TOPITA* *réservée SPA 1*
*4-RABONA réservée SPA Morée*
*5-TROYA réservée SPA 1
6-SETITA réservée SPA 1
*7-RAFAELLA Fiv +
*8-PRINCESA réservé SPA Morée*
*9-LOLITA* *réservée SPA 1*
10- RANITA
11- CHONI *
12- LAILA* *réservée SPA 1*
13- PELUSA
14- BLANQUITA
*15- GRISITA réservée hors asso avec Rescue*
*16- SABA réservée SPA 2*
*17- SCARLETA réservée hors asso avec Rescue 
18- MISSY réservée SPA 2
*19- BAGHIRA Fiv +
*20 - MACA réservée SPA 2
21- ELENA réservée SPA 2
22- CIGARITA* *réservée SPA 1*
23- BURRITA
24- ETNA*
*
*
total chats réservés : 32 chats* 


Vous verrez sur la liste ci_dessus qu'il y a 8 chats (en plus de Chispas) qui étaient réservés par des SPA et ont été tests, qui se sont révélés Fiv + hélas hélas hélas...tout un travail à refaire pour trouver 8 autres candidats au voyages sociables et sains...

----------


## isabelle75

super jimy, çà commence à monter tout doux un espoir pour plusieurs d'entre eux, de plus je crois sans avoir vu qui était les heureux élus qu'ils y a des noirs Néo et son frère, c'est formidable je suis super contente pour eux, il faut que cela continue ! merci à tous ceux qui s'intéresse à ces minous !!!

----------


## Kaline

​nous allons prendre rabona a moree

----------


## tchatchats

je voudrais , si possible; prendre qqchats, mais pas en adoption , je n ai pas les moyens mais en fa ou autre , il faut en enlever, c est la seule facon de desengorger ce refuge, au moins ceux ci ne mourraient pas et ga fera une toute petite place de plus pour les autres. personne ne pourrai faire la meme chose , ou il y a peut etre un probleme avec le maroc et l espagne ;je ne sais pas; mais ils vont tous mourir , a quoi bon les faire souffir maintenant en allant a la morty. ca me revolte affreusement pauvres betes c est impensable.

----------


## teddyviolette

comment peut-on faire pour adopter un chat?pouvez-vous me proposer une association?j'aimerais beaucoup CHONI si c'était possible.vous pouvez me répondre en mp.merci beaucoup
éventuellement me laisser un numéro de téléphone pour en discuter avec vous.merci encore

----------


## sundae

> SOS !!  je viens de contacter le refuge pour demander de tester Felv/ FIV les 25 chats réservés. Ils vont le faire...*mais  le refuge est dans le rouge ce mois-ci et ils vont devoir s'endetter,* en effet, en plus des frais courants habituels, ils ont du tester 25 chiens en maladie méditerranéennes, et ça les a mis dans le rouge : j*e renouvelle donc l'appel aux dons pour les test des chats et le transport, si vous voulez aider ces chats, ce sera très utile, même un petit don 5 ou 10  nous aidera*. Il y a soit le paypal du refuge ici http://www.protectoraceuta.net/  soit me demander les coordonnées pour un chèque
> 
> MERCI BEAUCOUP


Je fais un petit don sur le paypal du refuge, désolée de ne pas pouvoir faire plus...

----------


## teddyviolette

j'ai laissé plusieurs messages pour CHONI,que je propose d'adopter,mais je ne vois sur le forum que celui d'hier soir;peu importe,pourriez-vous me répondre ?comment faut-il faire ?pour le financement du voyage,les tests,etc ..je suis dans l'attente de votre réponse

----------


## Kaline

vous etes ou ils vont dans la region parisiene a compiegne et chez nous en loir et cher voyez avec jimy

----------


## tara60

> j'ai laissé plusieurs messages pour CHONI,que je propose d'adopter,mais je ne vois sur le forum que celui d'hier soir;peu importe,pourriez-vous me répondre ?comment faut-il faire ?pour le financement du voyage,les tests,etc ..je suis dans l'attente de votre réponse


Dans quel département habitez vous?   il faut que l'adoption passe par une association pour valider votre proposition (visite chez vous pour vérifier vos conditions d'acceuil ), ensuite l'association devra réserver ce chat pour qu'il arrive en France et il faudra trouver un covoit vers chez vous ou venir le chercher aux points de rdv du camion le 11 janvier

----------


## jimy

> je voudrais , si possible; prendre qqchats, mais pas en adoption , je n ai pas les moyens mais en fa ou autre , il faut en enlever, c est la seule facon de desengorger ce refuge, au moins ceux ci ne mourraient pas et ga fera une toute petite place de plus pour les autres. personne ne pourrai faire la meme chose , ou il y a peut etre un probleme avec le maroc et l espagne ;je ne sais pas; mais ils vont tous mourir , a quoi bon les faire souffir maintenant en allant a la morty. ca me revolte affreusement pauvres betes c est impensable.


c'est gentil à vous, mais si vous voulez prendre des chats en FA il vous faut passer par une association qui les couvre et en assume la propriété. Ils sortent en effet du refuge avec une cession de propriété, et la responsabilité qui va avec.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'ai laissé plusieurs messages pour CHONI,que je propose d'adopter,mais je ne vois sur le forum que celui d'hier soir;peu importe,pourriez-vous me répondre ?comment faut-il faire ?pour le financement du voyage,les tests,etc ..je suis dans l'attente de votre réponse


Nous ne faisons pas d'adoption en direct, il vous faut passer soit par une association, soit par un refuge. Mais s'agissant de Choni, c'est un cas un peu particulier car elle a du coryza en ce moment et le long voyage n'est pas recommandé. Donc nous ne la privilégions pas pour ce voyage de janvier, mais pour le prochain, si elle guérit...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je fais un petit don sur le paypal du refuge, désolée de ne pas pouvoir faire plus...


Merci beaucoup pour le don Sundae ......je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais alors qu'il y avait beaucoup de monde sur ce post au début, il y a peu de réponse pour l'appel aux dons, et les dons sont pourtant ce qui va nous permettre de sortir ou non les chats car il faut les tester, et ce d'autant plus que 8 chats qui viennent d'être testés sont positifs, donc il faut les remplacer par 8 autres à retester, c'est dur.....Merci ! ::

----------


## teddyviolette

j'ai bien compris qu'il fallait passer par une association,mais je ne suis pas plus avancée pour autant.j'ai déjà pris un chat d'une fourrière de la région parisienne par le biais d'une association(AMINOUCHIEN),mais moi je ne demande pas que l'association prenne en charge le moindre frais;et j'ai pris en faq 2 chats d'une fourrière du nord de la france en prenant tous les frais à ma charge(frais de sortie ,vaccins, tests leu-fiv,nourriture )je ne demande rien à l'association sur le plan financier,ce qui à priori devrait les arranger;c'est un choix personnel.alors à qui puis-je m'adresser?d'autre part,c'est vraiment CHONI que j'aimerais adopter et j'ai une pièce pour la quarantaine que j'aurais respectée de toutes façons,même sans notion de coryza
je parle plus haut de mes 2 chats en faq car je réalise qu'ils vont rester chez moi en adoption:le refuge en question ayant déjà 70 chats à sortir de fourrière,je ne vois pas très bien comment l'association qui m'a permis de les avoir ferait pour les faire adopter,surtout des chats adultes!
j'ai cru comprendre que vous aviez une étape à COMPIÈGNE;ça ne poserait donc pas de problème d'y aller récupérer un chat.
si vous pouviez me conseiller pour une association pour sortir CHONI,ou bien s'il faut passer par la SPA,dites-moi.
enfin,vous dites que CHONI a un coryza,mais est-ce que le fait de rester dans un refuge surpeuplé n'est pas pire qu'un long voyage?
dans l'attente de votre réponse,merci beaucoup.

----------


## teddyviolette

d'autre part,j'ai omis de préciser que bien sûr je vais faire un don pour ces chats;je voudrais juste une réponse pour CHONI.et ce d'autant plus que le fait qu'elle soit atteinte de coryza m'inquiète ,vu les conditions de "détention" de ces chats.le mieux n'est-il pas qu'elle sorte le plus vite possible?

----------


## maruska

J'envoie 20 € pour les tests pour les  aider à sortir! Qui veut bien me suivre  ::  il faut les aider à s'échapper de ce lieu! ::  ::

----------


## jimy

> d'autre part,j'ai omis de préciser que bien sûr je vais faire un don pour ces chats;je voudrais juste une réponse pour CHONI.et ce d'autant plus que le fait qu'elle soit atteinte de coryza m'inquiète ,vu les conditions de "détention" de ces chats.le mieux n'est-il pas qu'elle sorte le plus vite possible?


Oui, vous avez raison c'est pourquoi Choni va être placée dès le mois prochain en accueil sur place à Ceuta, il y a parfois des places alors on va l'en faire profiter pour tenter de la guérir. L'expérience montre que le long voyage n'est pas bon pour les chats à l'immunité affaiblie. Donc désolé, mais  elle ne viendra pas en France cette fois-ci ; comme aucun autre chat atteint de coryza car outre que ce n'est pas recommandé pour eux de voyager, l'enfermement d'une cinquantaine d'animaux pendant plus de 40 heures dans un espace confiné du camion est propice à une propagation des germes, c'est pourquoi  nous sommes très stricts et ne viennent que les animaux sains. 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'envoie 20  pour les tests pour les  aider à sortir! Qui veut bien me suivre  il faut les aider à s'échapper de ce lieu!



Merci Maruska !!

----------


## jimy

90 € de dons sur le compte Paypal du refuge ! grand merci aux donateurs....

on continue !

----------


## ktiminie

Bonsoir jimy, un grand bravo à vous et toutes les personnes mobilisées sur ce post. Je viens de faire un don de 50€ sur le compte Paypal du refuge en mettant la mention "gatos acogidos en Francia", j'espère que d'autres vont me suivre !

----------


## jimy

> Bonsoir jimy, un grand bravo à vous et toutes les personnes mobilisées sur ce post. Je viens de faire un don de 50€ sur le compte Paypal du refuge en mettant la mention "gatos acogidos en Francia", j'espère que d'autres vont me suivre !


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## jimy

info sur les dons : on a reçu 150 € de l'association Chipnoum et 220 de donateurs via la SPA de Morée. Sur les 1900 € nécessaire pour le voyage (frais de transport) on a 1400 avec ce qui a été donné sur paypal. Manque 500 € . Par contre le refuge est dans le rouge à cause des tests, il manquerait 350 € environ. Merci

----------


## Kaline

aller on donne pour les sortir de la
ils attendent pour venir un petit don pour sauver un animal

----------


## Kaline

​le post ne bouge pas aller besoin d,aide des animaux attendes pour sortir bientot il serra trop tard

----------


## Céleste Paris

Chèque posté ce matin  ::

----------


## jimy

> Chèque posté ce matin


Merci Céleste Paris !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonne nouvelle, CHISPAS , qui a été dépisté Fiv + est réservé par l'association Charly's Angels, spécialisée dans l'accueil des chats Fiv + , un grand merci à eux !

----------


## Céleste Paris

Je suis super contente pour Chispas, merci à Charly's Angels !

----------


## jimy

Merci à Maruska pour son don pour les tests...

----------


## jimy

Mise à jour liste chats réservés et disponible

Mâles

*1-SANSON réservé Asso Chipnoum* 
2-*EDUARDO Fiv + réservé Charly's Angels*
*3-SETENTA réservé SPA Chamarande*
4-OTTOFiv+
*5- BARAKA* réservé hors asso 
6-*CHISPAS  FIV + réservé Charly's Angels*
*7-HECTOR réservé SPA Morée*
8- *OSITO fiv +réservé Charly's Angels* 
*9- MICHA* *réservé SPA Chamarande*
*10- LUCATO réservé SPA Plaisir*
*11-NEO réservé SPA Plaisir*
12- ROMEO Fiv + 
*13- ZEBULON* *réservé SPA Chamarande*
*14 - RAFAEL réservé SPA Plaisir
*15 - PUNJAB Fiv+ 
16- PAM
*17- SOMBRA réserve SPA Plaisir*


Femelles : 
1-MORDISQUITO Fiv +
2-LENNA  Fiv +
*3-TOPITA* *réservée SPA Chamarande*
*4-RABONA réservée SPA Morée*
*5-*TROYA Fiv *+**
6-SETITA réservée Chamarande
*7-RAFAELLA Fiv +
*8-PRINCESA réservé SPA Morée*
*9-LOLITA* *réservée SPA Chamarande*
10- *RANITA réservée Association Charly's Angels*
11- CHONI 12- LAILA Fiv +
13- PELUSA
14- BLANQUITA
*15- GRISITA réservée hors asso avec Rescue*
*16- SABA réservée SPA Plaisir*
*17- SCARLETA réservée hors asso avec Rescue 
18- MISSY réservée SPA Plaisir
*19- BAGHIRA Fiv +
*20 - MACA réservée SPA Plaisir
21- ELENA réservée SPA  Plaisir
22- CIGARITA* *réservée SPA Chamarande*
23- BURRITA
*24- ETNA réservés SPA Plaisir
25 - LUNA réservée SPA Chamarande
27- FRIDA réservée SPA Chamarande
*


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je remets en avant les chats Fiv+ (ci dessous) et handicapé (Ranita)..en espérant que ça leur donnera une chance d'être vus et retenus..




EDUARDO : chat mâle d'environ deux ans. C'est un chat très calme et  tranquille, doux et gentil. Afecttueux et sociable avec ses congénères  mais souffrant de la promiscuité de la chatterie. Il fut donné par ses  propriétaires pour être euthanasié.
N° de puce- 941000012072753


 
_OSITO- est un petit chat  charmant, mâle, de 7 mois, affectueux, très joueur et très sociable. Il  est arrivé à l'âge de trois semaines au refuge . A l'âge de deux mois,  il eu des épisodes de toux, guéris, mais il a parfois des petits accès  sporadiques. 



_
_
 ROMEO, mâle noir angora, frère de Néo, de 10 mois. Caractère aussi  agréable que son frère, très affectueux et sociable, avec les gens et  les autres chats. Grande taille.

_
PUNJAB, mâle de deux ans, castré, calme et affectueux. Il a été  abandonné par des voisins du refuge. Il n'aime pas la solitude. N° de  puce 941000015166729



OTTO : mâle de presque deux ans, arrivé nouveau né à la chatterie. C'est  un chat agile, malin, confiant, très sociable avec les autres chats et  avec l'humain. Il jouit d'une très bonne santé : jamais malade !

N° de puce.- *941000013078534*





MORDISQUITO : femelle de 2,5 ans. C'est une chatte très intelligente et  sociable, charmeuse, expressive. Elle provient de la fourrière  municipale. Son jeu : venir chiper un  bon morceau quand on ouvre les  boites de pâtée et aller le manger tranquillement dans un coin. N° de  puce 941000012297640. 


 
RAFAELLA est un gentille chatte de deux ans environ, elle est sociable  et affectueuse, elle avait été capturée d'une colonie libre pour la  stériliser, mais en voulant la remettre, aucun de ses compagnons  n'étaient plus là, probablement capturés et euthanasiés. Alors elle a  rejoint le refuge; C'est une chatte très sociable et tranquille.  N°  puce 941000013078422



BAGHIRA, femelle de un an sortie de fourrière. Sociable et très maligne. Puce N° 941000014484132. 



 RANITA est une très douce et gentille chatte handicapée : l'os du  cubitus est absent de ses pattes antérieures. Elle marche donc en  appuyant sur les coudes et doit donc vivre dans un environnement avec un  sol doux (moquette, parquet, carrelage) mais pas de béton ou autre sol  râpeux qui à la longue peuvent la blesser. Elle n'a pas besoin sinon de  soins particulier, elle adore jouer et courir avec les autres chats, il  vaut mieux qu'elle ne soit pas le seul chat de la maison. C'est une  chatte très spéciale, au caractère adorable qui mérite autre chose que  la rue ou un refuge surpeuplé....

----------


## jimy

Je précise que tous ces chats FIV + peuvent être pris en FA car l'association Charly's Angels, spécialisée dans le placement de chats FIV +, acceptera de les couvrir. 

Autre bonne nouvelle : RANITA la petite handicapée sera prise sous l'aile de Charly's Angels et est donc réservée.

----------


## isabelle75

très heureuse pour Chispas et Ranita, petite puce handicapée, merci à cette asso de prendre ceux que les autres ont peur d'accueillir ! les chats fiv+ ne se contaminent que par voie de sang et vivent en général très bien leur positivité si bien soignés (j'en ai accueilli plusieurs et tout c'est toujours bien passé avec mes autres chats) n'hésitez pas à en accueillir un chez vous, eux aussi attendent leur famille qui les rendra heureux !

----------


## JEANETTE

Depuis aujourd'hui, la protectora a un groupe de soutien sur Teaming : c'est un site de micro-dons, sécurisé et sans aucun frais, qui permet de donner 1 € par mois.

L'inscription est simple et rapide, et on peut arrêter quand on veut. Bien sûr, c'est insuffisant pour le rapatriement de ces chats mais ça aidera un peu ceux qui restent, sans parler des chiens :

https://www.teaming.net/asociacionpr...nimalesdeceuta


Sinon, pour les dons est-ce que c'est mieux par paypal ou chèque (au niveau pratique, frais perçus ...) ? Je pose cette question car j'ai fait un don paypal de 40 € et j'ai trouvé que les frais étaient quand même importants . Mais peut-être est-ce pareil quand vous envoyez après l'argent reçu en France ? (je souhaiterais refaire un don à la fin du mois)

----------


## Charly's Angels

Je me permets de rappeler que pour les chats FIV+ mon association peut les couvrir mais nous manquons de FAs... 
Le FIV+ se transmet par voie sexuelle ou lors de la gestation (donc là pas de souci car stérilisés) et par morsures sévères (contact sang/salive) mais si sociables, pas de souci de ce genre de bagarres.... 
Pas de transmission avec l'humain ni les autres races d'animaux... 
Ils peuvent donc vivre en société et manger dans les gamelles des autres.. 
N'hésitez pas à les sauver aussi... 
Nous ne pouvons travailler qu'avec des FAs ayant un véto pratiquant tarifs asso peu importe le dépt.... si vous n'en avez pas mon équipe fera la recherche... 

Merci pour eux... j'ai confirmé ce matin la réservation pour Chipsas, Ranita (pas FIV+ mais handicapée), le jeune Osito et Eduardo... 
C'est un crève cur de devoir choisir.... mais je ne peux ps tous les prendre sans FAs.... 

merci

Laurence 
Présidente Charly's Angels

----------


## Kaline

tout mes compliments a cette asso et un grand merci pour sauver ses minous

----------


## jimy

> Sinon, pour les dons est-ce que c'est mieux par paypal ou chèque (au niveau pratique, frais perçus ...) ? Je pose cette question car j'ai fait un don paypal de 40  et j'ai trouvé que les frais étaient quand même importants . Mais peut-être est-ce pareil quand vous envoyez après l'argent reçu en France ? (je souhaiterais refaire un don à la fin du mois)



Si vous faites un don par chèque, il n'y a pas de frais, je fais le virement de banque à banque, et ça ne coûte rien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> tout mes compliments a cette asso et un grand merci pour sauver ses minous


je m'associe à ces compliments, car nous avons eu hélas une grosse déconvenue en analysant les chats, avec un tiers en moyenne de Fiv +...donc nous sommes très heureux, même si il y a la limite du nombre de FA disponibles, qu'une association soit prête à leur proposer quand même une solution, heureusement que vous êtes là Charly's Angels !

----------


## jimy

Mise à jour liste chats réservés et disponible

Mâles

*1-SANSON réservé Asso Chipnoum* 
2-*EDUARDO Fiv + réservé Charly's Angels*
*3-SETENTA réservé SPA Chamarande*
4-OTTO Fiv+
*5- BARAKA réservé hors asso* 
6-*CHISPAS  FIV + réservé Charly's Angels*
*7-HECTOR réservé SPA Morée*
8- *OSITO fiv +réservé Charly's Angels* 
*9- MICHA* *réservé SPA Chamarande*
*10- LUCATO réservé SPA Plaisir*
*11-NEO réservé SPA Plaisir*
12- ROMEO Fiv + 
*13- ZEBULON* *réservé SPA Chamarande*
*14 - RAFAEL réservé SPA Plaisir
*15 - PUNJAB Fiv+ 
16- PAM
*17- SOMBRA réserve SPA Plaisir*


Femelles : 
1-MORDISQUITO Fiv +
2-LENNA  Fiv +
*3-TOPITA* *réservée SPA Chamarande*
*4-RABONA réservée SPA Morée*
5*-*TROYA Fiv *+**
6-SETITA réservée Chamarande
*7-RAFAELLA Fiv +
*8-PRINCESA réservé SPA Morée*
*9-LOLITA* *réservée SPA Chamarande*
10- *RANITA réservée Association Charly's Angels*
11- CHONI 
12- LAILA Fiv +
13- PELUSA
14- BLANQUITA
*15- GRISITA réservée hors asso avec Rescue*
*16- SABA réservée SPA Plaisir*
*17- SCARLETA réservée hors asso avec Rescue 
18- MISSY réservée SPA Plaisir
*19- BAGHIRA Fiv +
*20 - MACA réservée SPA Plaisir
21- ELENA réservée SPA  Plaisir
22- CIGARITA* *réservée SPA Chamarande*
23- BURRITA
*24- ETNA réservés SPA Plaisir
25 - LUNA réservée SPA Chamarande
26- FRIDA réservée SPA Chamarande
*

*29 CHATS réservés*

----------


## JEANETTE

J'envoie un chèque alors. Quelle est l'adresse ?

----------


## younten

je voudrais adopter Chikito comment dois je faire?????
merci

----------


## jimy

> je voudrais adopter Chikito comment dois je faire?????
> merci


CHIKITO est en France, il est à l'adoption à la SPA de Morée, et pour l'adopter il faut y aller. Contactez Kaline, c'est la présidente de ce refuge.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'envoie un chèque alors. Quelle est l'adresse ?


je vous la donne par MP. MERCI !!

----------


## Pelusa

Bonsoir et blanquita? Avez vous une photo d'elle?

----------


## jimy

> *BLANQUITA* est la chatte la plus affectueuse de toute la chatterie, elle se précipite vers tout visiteur pour être pris dans ses bras. C'est une chatte absolument adorable, en plus d'être sociable. Elle a deux ans, et est arrivée ici à l'âge de un mois ! Mais elle est affectée d'épisodes d'éternuements fréquents, ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être saine, d'avoir excellent appétit et  un bon poids. 
> 
> Pièce jointe 165023Pièce jointe 165026Pièce jointe 165028


@Pelusa : voici Blanquita, pour voir ses photos, cliquez sur pièce jointe en rouge

----------


## Kaline

combien de chiens  viens en france et ou 
merci 
avait vous eu les dons esperer

----------


## Pelusa

J'habite en Suisse, est-il possible de l'adopter ? quelles sont les démarches? où se trouve-t-elle?

----------


## jimy

32 chiens et 29 chats pour ce sauvetage, dont 20 chiens à la SPA de Compiègne, 6 à celle de Morée, et le reste entre des associations. Pour les chats 18 entre SPA Plaisir et Chamarande. Non, nous manquons de dons, environ 500  encore manquent pour payer les test et le transport.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'habite en Suisse, est-il possible de l'adopter ? quelles sont les démarches? où se trouve-t-elle?


Désolé, mais c'est trop tard pour ce sauvetage. Et je n'ai pas d'asso en Suisse, il faudra la réserver dans une SPA française qui nous prend des chats lors du probable voyage de mars, et venir la chercher vous même sur place.

----------


## Pelusa

C'est triste! Tennez-moi au courant svp. J'espère qu'elle tiendra bon jusque-là.

----------


## Kaline

nous savons que l,on peut compter aussi sur vousla vie d,un animal est precieuse aider nous a les sauver
nous les prenons dans nos refuges suivant nos places disponible
vous vous pouvez aider par un don a ce refuge qui ne place pas ou certains mois pas du tout qui doit les nourrir les soigner les tatoues les vacciner
la il a fallu les testes tout cela coute chere et ont tres peu de dons
donc aider les merci pour les animaux merci de leurs offrir un noel en france ou ils seront adoptes

----------


## Pelusa

Bien entendu, j'ai trouvé le lien du refuge et enverrai un soutien financier. Bravo pour votre mobilisation et la passion pour les animaux

----------


## jimy

> J'ai refait la bannière, voilà ce qu'il faut copier-coller dans sa signature :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/situation-dramatique-refuge-ceuta-appel-laide-100810/][img]http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4519/3l3.gif[/img][/url]
> ```
> 
> ...


Help !! la bannière ne s'affiche plus en signature...

----------


## saïma

Pourquoi ? elle va toujours l'ancienne !

----------


## jimy

oui mais celle que vous utilisez n'est pas la bonne, dont le texte est "dans un refuge surpeuplé, ces chats souffrent en silence", c

----------


## mylore

Bonjour Jimmy
Je viens d adresser un don Paypal de 40  au refuge CEUTA.
On croise les doigts pour recolter les fonds

Bravo pour ce que vous faites Mylore ( la co voitureuse d' Esmeralda et Colorines lors du précédent voyage )

----------


## jimy

> Bonjour Jimmy
> Je viens d adresser un don Paypal de 40€  au refuge CEUTA.
> On croise les doigts pour recolter les fonds
> 
> Bravo pour ce que vous faites Mylore ( la co voitureuse d' Esmeralda et Colorines lors du précédent voyage )


Merci beaucoup  Mylore ! Colorine et Esmeralda étaient en octobre dernier les précurseurs de l'envoi de chats de Ceuta vers des SPA, on en sort 29 cette fois et nous sommes très contents de ce résultat.

----------


## lorris

Merci de me donner l'adresse pour l'envoi d'un petit chèque. Félicitations à vous tous.

----------


## JEANETTE

Un petit cadeau de noël pour l'équipe de Ceuta ? Donnez 1 € sur le site Teaming ! 8 membres seulement pour le moment, c'est un petit moyen de montrer qu'on est plus nombreux que ça à les soutenir.

----------


## Jay17

J'ai été voir le site, ils disent que pour l'instant ce Teaming est disponible uniquement en Espagne.

----------


## coch

> J'ai été voir le site, ils disent que pour l'instant ce Teaming est disponible uniquement en Espagne.


m 'y suis mis et j'ai rien à voir avec l'Espagne. par contre ce serait pas pour en créer un ? il y a peut être une obligation d'être domicilié localement pour que les sous puissent être reversés sur un compte local  un truc comme ça je pense.

----------


## JEANETTE

Non, c'est un site qui a commencé en Espagne mais qui s'est étendu depuis. Tu peux créer un groupe pour des associations qui ne sont pas espagnoles. Par exemple, il y a un groupe pour aider le refuge d'Anda en Roumanie. La seule différence, c'est que les Espagnols peuvent verser leur don par virement bancaire alors que si tu es d'un autre pays, c'est uniquement par carte bancaire.

Moi, je suis dans plusieurs groupes, ça fonctionne sans problème. Pour l'inscription, on peut mettre le site en français, il n'y a que la page où tu rentres tes coordonnées de CB qui est en espagnole.

----------


## jimy

> Merci de me donner l'adresse pour l'envoi d'un petit chèque. Félicitations à vous tous.


envoyé par MP, Merci !

----------


## younten

je voudrais adopter Chikito 
mon tel 06 87 32 12 41 merci 
younten

----------


## girafe

Younten, ce loulou a un post perso car il est au refuge de morée
le mieux serait de les contacter directement
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...55/page-2.html

----------


## Kaline

pour chikito vous pouvez me mettre en mp je vous repond

----------


## JEANETTE

Chèque posté hier. N'y a-t-il pas moyen d'aider un peu ce refuge avec une inscription sur un site comme Helloasso (ex Mailforgood) par l'intermédiaire d'une asso française ?

----------


## Kaline

j,aimerais bien quil soit aider mais comment faire 
ils font un travail magnifique avec tres peu de moyens
ils sauvent beaucoup d,animaux
ils manque de nouriture 
les soins sont tres cher la bas 
la tous les animaux a tester leur a completement plmber leur budget ils merite d,etre aider 
les dons son les bienvenus pour l,achat de nouriture et des soins
merci pour euxl

----------


## mademoisellecha

C'est reparti pour la bannière, qui avait disparu : 



```

[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/situation-dramatique-refuge-ceuta-appel-laide-100810/][img]http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1239/xm8.gif[/img][/url]
```

----------


## jimy

Merci pour cette bannière !

----------


## Céleste Paris

Où en êtes vous des dons pour le transport et les tests? Bon réveillon à tous !

----------


## jimy

il manque entre 200 et 300 € pour le transport (j'attends des chèques), mais je crois qu'ils sont aussi en déficit sur leur compte à cause des tests, je ne sais pas de combien

----------


## Céleste Paris

Il faut se mobiliser un max pour les dons , ce transport est vital pour ces animaux. Ce refuge fait hyper bien les choses avec si peu de moyens... Je vous renvoie un chèque de 100 euros de la part de Grisita. 
Up pour Ceuta, vite ils arrivent la semaine prochaine !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Faites leur un beau cadeau pour cette nouvelle année  :Smile:

----------


## jimy

Un grand merci à JEANETTE pour son don arrivé ce jour ! 


Bonne année à tous les amis des animaux abandonnés de Ceuta : 36 chiens et 29 chats sont attendus les 11 et 12 janvier; dont deux petits vieux de 15 et 16 ans, dont le maitre venait de mourir..  la famille les a mis à la fourrière qui les a transmis au refuge. Ils sont gentils, mais en mauvais état, avec des parasites, tristes et sales...Le refuge fera tout pour les remettre en forme et les préparer au voyage, ils seront accueillis par des FA de l'association ALERTESOS que nous remercions pour avoir accepté de les prendre en charge, malgré leur misère.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

JIMMY, l'adresse stp.

----------


## jimy

*Merci à Celeste Paris, Lorris et Oiseau Blanc pour leur chèque arrivé ce jour*

Plus que 5 jours avant l'arrivée des chats et des chiens !

----------


## jimy

ICI, un article de la presse de Ceuta sur le voyage

http://www.elfarodigital.es/.../137990-felicidad-animal.html

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Comment vont les 3 loulous "petits vieux", ils me font de la peine pauvres petits.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bonsoir à tous ceux qui ont suivi ce post. 
J-5 pour l'arrivée de tous ces petits. Je voulais tout particulièrement remercier Luminette pour ses vidéos et Arden 56 pour la mosaïque de photos. Vous n'imaginez pas à quel point vos actions ont un impact. 
Devant mon ordinateur, j'ai ,grâce aux vidéos de Luminette découvert la détresse de Ceuta, grâce aux photos postées par Arden 56, une paire d'yeux a touché mon coeur. J'ai craqué sur Grisita et je vais la chercher samedi à la SPA de Compiègne pour l'adopter.
Comme quoi, un tout petit quelque chose peut sauver un animal. Continuez car vous ne soupçonnez pas à quel point vous pouvez faire bouger bénéfiquement une situation.
Un grand merci aussi à Jimy,qui a répondu sans relâche et avec beaucoup de gentillesse à mes mails depuis 2 mois 1/2 , il a largement contribué à cette adoption.
Ici, tout est prêt pour la petite, sa fratrie est informée  :Smile: 
Et nous, nous sommes dans les starting blocs pour samedi.
Grâce à vous tous, samedi soir, Grisita aura sa famille pour la vie, et elle vous dit merci.

----------


## jimy

> Comment vont les 3 loulous "petits vieux", ils me font de la peine pauvres petits.



ils sont en détresse, mais les bénévoles du refuge font leur maximum, et ils seront en famille dès samedi soir

----------


## mylore

Le magazine 30 millions d'amis de ce mois ci, parle de vote action au quotidien pour CEUTA  
merci Jimy

----------


## jimy

> Le magazine 30 millions d'amis de ce mois ci, parle de vote action au quotidien pour CEUTA  
> merci Jimy


oui, j'espère que ça fera venir des contacts utiles pour continuer. Je regrette un peu que ne soient pas cités dans l'article les partenaires comme la SPA de Morée, Alertesos, la SPA 13 etc..mais c'est déjà bien comme ça malgré tout

----------


## jimy

les animaux (36 chiens et 29 chats) seront montés dans le camion cette nuit pour prendre le bateau Ceuta-Algesiras de 6 heures du matin, ce vendredi. Ensuite (si tout va bien) le programme pour confier les animaux aux refuges, associations et particuliers est le suivant : 

- SPA Morée entre 8 h et 9 h samedi 11
- SPA Compiègne entre 14 h et 15 h

Dimanche 12

- SPA Plaisir vers 11 heures
- SPA Chamarande vers 14 heures

----------


## Céleste Paris

Dernière ligne droite, j'ai tellement hâte....

----------


## saïma

Bonne chance à tous les intervenants de ce magnifique co-voiturage !!

----------


## Jullet

Merci pour tous ces chats et chiens! Une nouvelle vie s'offre à eux. J'espère que le voyage se passe au mieux.
Est-il trop tard pour envoyer un chèque?

----------


## Céleste Paris

J"ai beaucoup d'admiration pour les personnes qui s'occupent de ce refuge et merci aux chauffeurs, bonne route à vous tous!

----------


## maruska

J'espère que tout se passe dans de bonnes conditions et que toutous et minous ne sont pas trop stressés! Admiration aussi pour chauffeurs et accompagnateurs!

----------


## tara60

Bon voyage à tout ce petit monde en espérant qu'ils tiendront le coup pour cette seconde chance

----------


## jimy

> Merci pour tous ces chats et chiens! Une nouvelle vie s'offre à eux. J'espère que le voyage se passe au mieux.
> Est-il trop tard pour envoyer un chèque?


merci ! trop tard pour ce voyage ci, mais vous pouvez toujours soit faire un don sur le paypal du refuge qui a toujours des besoins, soit réserver votre don pour mars prochain car nous ferons sûrement un nouveau transfert


Le voyage se passe bien, la douane d'Algeciras ne les a même pas arrêté pour contrôle ce qui a évité de perdre du temps. Ils sont actuellement en Andalousie.

----------


## saïma

C'est génial !!! Ils sont combien à conduire ?

et heureusement le temps ne s'annonce pas trop mauvais !

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci Jimy pour ces points route qui permettent de suivre le voyage.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonne route les tits loulous  ::

----------


## jimy

> C'est génial !!! Ils sont combien à conduire ?
> 
> et heureusement le temps ne s'annonce pas trop mauvais !



ils sont deux à l'aller

----------


## jimy

je transmets le message et photos des animaux dans la camion envoyé par le iphone de Miguel un des conducteurs 


_Comienza el viaje!!, estan todos muy tranquilitos aprovechando para dormir_

----------


## Albane44

Je pense à vous conducteurs et animaux qui partez pour une nouvelle vie. Que tout se passe bien!

----------


## jimy

la camion traverse maintenant la province d'Extrémadure

----------


## jimy

A 19 h 30 ils sont rendus au point bleu sur la carte

----------


## maruska

merci de nous tenir au courant de leur périple! C'est très parlant! Pauvres bêtes, Quel voyage interminable! Ils mériteront vraiment d'être tous adoptés très vite! Bon courage aux chauffeurs!

----------


## luminette

Ils doivent se demander ce qu'il leur arrive tous ces petits bouts.  :: 
Merci pour toutes ces infos en temps réel.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Merci Jimy, ils devraient passer la frontière dans 2 heures je pense. Les 2 pattes et les 4 pattes vont être bien fatigués demain...

----------


## luminette

Céleste, tenez le panier et les coussins de Griseta (j'espère que je ne me trompe pas de nom) bien au chaud. Elle va avoir besoin de se reposer après un tel périple.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Luminette, tout est prêt!!! elle a une "valise" digne d'un ministre, nos 4 pattes commencent à trouver notre attitude étrange... Dès qu'on sera à la maison demain soir, ce sera , pour elle, repos et calins. Bonne soirée!

----------


## jimy

le camion est à l'heure ce matin, nous serons pour 8 heures à la SPA de Morée comme prévu, pour la première étape de la journée

----------


## Céleste Paris

Ouf, ils n'ont pas eu de souci sur la route!

----------


## luminette

Celeste, on se calme et on respire fort : plus longtemps à attendre...

----------


## Kaline

bien arriver ce matin a moree tout ses bien passer
je les attends ce soir pour le diner et une bonne nuit de repos pour repartir demain matin sur la region parisiene

----------


## Kaline

plus de chats aurais pu venir mais plus d,argent a ceuta pour faire les tests
ils doivent faire un voyage vers la france en mars si des chats peuvent etres tester ils aurons des refuges pour eux  aider nous par des dons pour acheter les tests pour leurs donner leurs chance de trouver une famille 
vous cliquer sur leur banniere et vous verait la grande misere pour se refuge

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bonjour à tous. 
Quelle journée! on a pris 15 tonnes d'émotions violentes en pleine face. 2 mois qu'on attend notre Grisita et elle est enfin là! Même Mr Céleste  y est allé de sa petite larme quand on nous a remis notre petite.Le camion était en avance ( nous aussi, on avait juste 5h d'avance pour ne pas louper le camion...) les chiens qui sont à la SPA de Compiègne sont magnifiques et touchants. Jimy,Miguel, Jorge, David , le responsable de la SPA et les associations Charlys angel et Alertesos étaient là. Beaucoup d'amour, d'émotions de gentillesse et d'efficacité. Je suis impressionnée par cette chaîne de solidarité.
Grisita qui s'appelle désormais Pénélope est chez elle. Pour les fautes de frappe, ou trucs bizarres c'est normal, Pénélope est sur le clavier. Elle n'est même pas intimidée, elle a dévoré, elle joue comme une folle et fait plein de calins, le tout en même temps...C'est un amour de crevette qui à 11 mois est plus petite que notre Berlioz de 5 mois. Mes 2 plus jeunes la guettent derrière la porte parce que c'est top d'avoir une nouvelle copine de jeu mais d'abord, repos , isolement pour qu'elle connaisse mieux son territoire ( je pense, que dès demain elle va déjà vouloir sortir car elle est plutôt "rapide"). Mes 2 grandes sont plus réservées, ça va venir. 
Promis, je poste photos et vidéos ( qui seront moins bien que celles de Luminette)demain mais là, désolée j'ai un peu de boulot avec tous mes "enfants" ::  et émotionnellement, je suis rincée. Je regarde Pénélope qui joue et je n'en reviens pas de la voir là. Bonheur intense !

----------


## isabelle75

bonjour à tous, je viens prendre des nouvelles des loulous qui viennent d'arriver en france et j'ai vu les photos, cela fait du bien de les voir ils n'ont pas l'air inquiet mais plutot fatigués, c'est vrai que pour eux la route est interminable mais le bonheur d'une nouvelle famille est au bout ! combien coute le test des minous chez eux car dès maintenant nous pouvons commencer à collecter pour le prochain voyage de mars ! Kaline je pense comme vous le savez en tant que responsable de refuge que les refuges ou assos offrent le nombre de places qu'ils ont de disponibles donc meme si l'argent est là pour les tests il faut des places de libres pour les minous, nous feront peut etre mieux la prochaine fois en réservant les places dès maintenant et en espérant des adoptions d'ici là !

----------


## souricette2

dites_nous quand même le prix des tests, comme le font d'autres assos qui indiquent le prix d'un vaccin ou d'une puce en Roumanie par exemple, ça permet de donner pour "4 vaccins" ou "2 puces" ou autres

----------


## maruska

> Bonjour à tous. 
> Quelle journée! on a pris 15 tonnes d'émotions violentes en pleine face. 2 mois qu'on attend notre Grisita et elle est enfin là! Même Mr Céleste  y est allé de sa petite larme quand on nous a remis notre petite.Le camion était en avance ( nous aussi, on avait juste 5h d'avance pour ne pas louper le camion...) les chiens qui sont à la SPA de Compiègne sont magnifiques et touchants. Jimy,Miguel, Jorge, David , le responsable de la SPA et les associations Charlys angel et Alertesos étaient là. Beaucoup d'amour, d'émotions de gentillesse et d'efficacité. Je suis impressionnée par cette chaîne de solidarité.
> Grisita qui s'appelle désormais Pénélope est chez elle. Pour les fautes de frappe, ou trucs bizarres c'est normal, Pénélope est sur le clavier. Elle n'est même pas intimidée, elle a dévoré, elle joue comme une folle et fait plein de calins, le tout en même temps...C'est un amour de crevette qui à 11 mois est plus petite que notre Berlioz de 5 mois. Mes 2 plus jeunes la guettent derrière la porte parce que c'est top d'avoir une nouvelle copine de jeu mais d'abord, repos , isolement pour qu'elle connaisse mieux son territoire ( je pense, que dès demain elle va déjà vouloir sortir car elle est plutôt "rapide"). Mes 2 grandes sont plus réservées, ça va venir. 
> Promis, je poste photos et vidéos ( qui seront moins bien que celles de Luminette)demain mais là, désolée j'ai un peu de boulot avec tous mes "enfants" et émotionnellement, je suis rincée. Je regarde Pénélope qui joue et je n'en reviens pas de la voir là. Bonheur intense !


Trop émouvant votre récit! Je pense à tous ceux qui n'ont pas pu venir, qui n'ont pu être choisis.... Comme elle a de la chance la petite Grisita/Pénélope! 
Pour le prochain voyage, je leur souhaite plein de "Céleste" pour les accueillir et les aimer comme ils le méritent! Merci du fond du coeur pour cette magnifique chaine de solidarité!

----------


## luminette

Celeste, c'est formidable ce que vous faites pour Pénélope. Elle a de la chance cette puce.  :: 
Isabelle75, sur quel post avez-vous vu des photos ?

----------


## isabelle75

Luminette, photos page 15 prises dans le camion pendant le trajet (quelques unes pour le moment !) je pense que nous en aurons d'autres pour les arrivées dans les refuges

----------


## Bingo

voici SCARLATA et BAKARA arrivés tous deux hier soir de Compiègne à la maison.... on s'est loupée Céleste Paris et merci pour ce dialogue plein d'émotions !

SCARLATA petite mémère de 12 ans, 10 longues années passées en captivité (merci à ses sauveteurs) qui m'a émue car malade elle est certes, mais pas mourante !!!! pour l'instant SCARLATA reste discrète mais s'est bien remplie la panse en arrivant  ::  , elle dort beaucoup car bien fatiguée de ce long trajet !

BARAKA quant à lui s'est vite intégré à la jeunesse sur place et tout se passe bien pour lui, l'estomac rempli il s'adonne aux jeux et apprécie particulièrement à me déverser la litière hors de la caisse prévue à un usage très particulier !

ils sont adorables, je ne regrette aucunement mon choix  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Je suis émerveillée par ma fille Pénélope ( Grisista) à peine sortie de sa caisse de transport, elle a décidé que cette maison était la sienne. Elle a d' abord été isolée dans sa chambre avec séance ophtalon et inhalation et stronghold (ça comence fort pour elle) elle nous inonde calins et commence enfin à capter Berlioz , notre bébé de 5 mois, et elle se met à jouer avec lui. Aujourd'hui, elle éternue moins mais va chez le véto mardi pour bilan complet et soigner son coryza. Aujourd'hui, elle a eu accès au salon et cuisine - son endroit préféré car il ya plein de bonnes choses à manger, elle dévore...- Pas du tout intimidée , elle grenouille comme si elle habitait là depuis toujours. On la regarde béatement comme des idiots, émerveillés par sa capacité d'adaptation et l'amour qu'elle nous donne. Quelle nénette !!! 
Vidéo d'hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krKjV...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dem0K...ature=youtu.be

Excusez moi pour les commentaires gagateux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour Bingo, j'aurai bien aimé également vous rencontrer et faire connaissance avec vos 2 bébés Ceuta, je suis occupée avec la mienne, on est gagateux à mort, à la limite du ridicule , Dieu merci, elle ne nous en tient pas rigueur ,au contraire :: 
Je vais poursuivre l'intégration au fil du temps, elle dévore et joue énormément. Mais le + important pour elle, est qu'on ne soit pas trop loin pour qu'elle nous fasse des calins, par contre il va falloir que je lui coupe les griffes car aie aie, c'est redoutable et comme son calin préféré est de tendre la patte pour caresser nos joues, vous pouvez imaginer....

----------


## luminette

Quel plaisir de vous lire Bingo et Celeste, et quel plaisir de voir ces photos et cette vidéo.
Je viens de revisionner les 2 vidéos et de les voir chez vous, vous ne pouvez imaginer comme je suis contente. Après avoir vécu entassés pendant des années (10 pour Scarleta...), se retrouver dans une maison avec seulement quelques autres animaux, ce doit être un tel changement pour eux.
Vraiment, c'est magnifique.
Et j'ai vu aussi que Chikito a été adopté.
Allez, on sort les brocolis, c'est trop beau tout ça :

 ::   ::   ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Oh je suis super contente pour Chikito, j'aimerai tellement qu'Esmeralda suive le même chemin. Quelqu'un peut me dire comment insérer des photosn j'ai l'icone video mais pas photo! Pour les modérateurs, j'ai l'accord de CEUTA et des personnes sur les photos pour publier sur Rescue

----------


## maruska

Bingo c'est magnifique d'adopter ces deux petits quand on sait quelle famille nombreuse tu as!! ::  :: . Comme ils vont être heureux chez toi! Merci  :: !
Céleste, un grand merci aussi pour votre "petite princesse", cela réchauffe le coeur!
C'est très émouvant tout cela! Je n'ai pu visionner que la 2ème vidéo!

----------


## luminette

> Quelqu'un peut me dire comment insérer des photosn j'ai l'icone video mais pas photo! Pour les modérateurs, j'ai l'accord de CEUTA et des personnes sur les photos pour publier sur Rescue


C'est pas compliqué. Quand ovus écrivez un message, vous cliquez sur le 4ème icône :un carré, juste à côté de l'icône avec la croix rouge.Ensuite, on vous demande si les photos sur depuis votre ordinateur, ou depuis une adresse URL. Vous allez sur "depuis mon ordinateur". Ensuite il faut cliquer sur sélectionner les fichiers et là vous avez accès à votre ordinateur, il suffit de mettre les photos que vous voulez. Ensuite, ajouter des photos. Et l'affaire est dans le sac ! J'espère que je suis claire dans mes explications.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Maruska, vous pouvez visionnez la 1ere maintenant.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Ce chien touchant ne voulait pas quitter Jorge. Ils sont tous magnifiques...

----------


## isabelle75

photos très touchantes surtout le grand chien beige qui s'accroche à Jorge (que cet homme soit bénit des dieux) il aime énormément ses animaux et en prend soins, les habitants de Ceuta devrait se calquer sur lui, il y aurait moins de misère chez eux, enfin on peut réver, merci encore pour ces photos très touchantes on en espère d'autres !!!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Et un des toutous de Jimy en pleine action  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

L'arrivée des chiens à Compiègne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNWa0...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8P6Q1RQ7L0

Désolée pour les commentaires niaiseux...

----------


## bonita51

Bonjour, je viens rajouter mon p'tit commentaire... Je connais bien M. et Mme Céleste ainsi que leur tribut. La jolie Pénélope est tombée sur des parents formidables. Elle va avoir une vie de rêve et va être choyée soyez en sûrs!!!!!J'ai hâte de faire la connaissance de la puce en vrai!!!!Plein de bonheur à tous les loulous qui ont la chance d'avoir déjà trouvé leur famille et je croise les doigts très fort pour ceux qui attendent leur tour. Les chiens sont magnifiques aussi et si ma grande famille n'était pas déjà au complet je me serai bien laissée tentée. Bravo à tous ceux qui ont permis ces sauvetages.

----------


## maruska

çà y est j'ai pu la voir! Trop touchant, trop mignon! Merci mille fois pour elle!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Pénélope vous souhaite une bonne semaine, la petiote est déjà carrément à l'aise chez elle, comme si elle avait toujours été avec nous, elle est incroyable et on en est dingue...

----------


## maruska

quelle "jolie poupée"! Les chats de Ceuta ont souvent de longues oreilles, c'est frappant sur les photos! ::  Elle doit se croire au paradis après tout ce qu'elle a vécu! La petite miss est superbe et semble en effet "bien dans ses papattes! ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Pénélope sort de chez le véto, coryza, elle est sous traitement, elle mange et joue, donc pas abattue du tout. La crevette pèse 2.6 kg, un tout petit gabarit, sur les photos elle fait plus ronde mais en fait c'est une poupée chat :: 

Le bonheur, c'est CA !!!!

----------


## maruska

superbe!! ::

----------


## luminette

Chouchoutée comme elle va l'être, elle va vite se remplumer !
Quel plaisir de la voir avec vous Céleste, elle doit se demander si elle ne rêve pas. Non, non ma puce, c'est bien vrai tout ce qu'il t'arrive.  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

TropBEAU  ::

----------


## jimy

Mardi 16.20 nous embarquons enfin a Algeciras pour ceuta

----------


## lolobouba

Bonjour tlm,
Désolée pour le retard... donc les minous qui arrivaient chez Charly's Angels sont tous ensemble pour la quarantaine et seront après transférés dans leur FALD. 

Chispas :a une très grosse laryngite il a eu une injection et doit revoir véto dans 2 jours et fait 4,800kg .



Eduardo: il est sous clavaseptin pour un coryza il fait 5,300kg.




Osito : il a un coryza mais focalisé au niveau du nez il est sous fluixidine il pèse 4kg et au test auditif pas de réaction il serait sans doute sourd.


Ranita : laryngite + coryza elle a eu aussi une injection et revoit véto dans 2 jours aussi et fait 3,800kg.




je n'ai pas osé vous mettre plus de photos pour ne pas polluer votre post  :: 
Nous donnons des nouvelles sur notre page fb : https://www.facebook.com/pages/Les-C...50661938433025

Avez vous créée un post ici pour donner des nouvelles? 

Merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à ce sauvetage...

----------


## momo

Si tous les posts pouvaient etre"pollues"avec d aussi jolies photos ce serait formidables...MERCI pour ces jolis minous.

----------


## lolobouba

Merci ces minous le méritent amplement... ils sont tous magnifiques, super gentils... 
Je compte bien essayer de recruter d'autres FAs pour remonter ceux restés là bas.... 
N'hésitez pas à nous contacter si vous voulez aider les FIV+... nous couvrons.... 
la seule condition est d'avoir un véto pratiquant les tarifs assoc..... 

Merci pour eux ♥

----------


## maruska

que du bonheur ces photos!!!On en redemande!! ::  ::

----------


## Kaline

merci pour se que vous avait fait pour eux nous en avons pris 4 
pas plus car au refuge plus de place
nous aussi coryza mais normal dans les conditions de leurs detentions 270 chats dans tres peu de place

----------


## salambo

News d'Alertesos : Merveilleux sauvetage de 7 chiens seniors le samedi 11 janvier 2014 a COMPIEGNE

Toute notre petite équipe était présente pour partir a 10 h du matin afin de ne pas être en retard  ( 80 kms a faire  pour y aller heureusement il ne pleuvait pas juste un peu de brouillard  )

JALES  devait partir également en FA dans Paris mais comme il a tes très mal a  son œil et qu il ne voit presque rien (il est intouchable) il recherche donc une FA ou des adoptants expérimentés pour lui donner confiance en lui en la vie.
- KIM très gentil plutôt soumis , qui n a pas pas bouge dans la voiture 
- la petite NIEBLA très curieuse et très expansive et qui veut se mêler de tout 

- notre gros BA monsieur de HULK est reste  quelques heures dans l Oise en attendant que sa FA qui habite en  Normandie vienne le récupérer car ils sont arrivée un peu entre tard  mais tout va bien pour lui.
-  nous n avons pas vu ALBIN et sa  copine RENATA, nos deux autres séniors puisqu ils ont été  récupérés directement par leur FA à côté de  TOURS tous se passent bien pour eux ... 
Tous nos petits protégés sont bien au chaud et entoures d AMOUR et c est super 
Certains accueils sont provisoires .... Merci de nous aider a préparer leur panier retraite
Des photos suivront.

 Albin env 15 ans
Renata env 15 ans 

Jales qui a mal aux yeux et pour lequel nous recherchons un accueil (il est en FA provisoire en RP)
Kim et Niebla

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et Rocky dans sa FA en RP

----------


## momo

Un grand merci aux personnes qui ont pu accueuillir un petit de ceuta...ils vont pouvoir connaitre enfin le bonheur grace a vous...c est genial.

----------


## maruska

> Un grand merci aux personnes qui ont pu accueuillir un petit de ceuta...ils vont pouvoir connaitre enfin le bonheur grace a vous...c est genial.


oui, tout simplement merveilleux quand on sait leurs conditions de détention! Un énorme merci à tous ceux qui ont aidé! et au bout du bout de très belles adoptions pour tous ces toutous! ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Ils sont tous arrivés et les 3 petits vieux qui me faisaient tant de la peine, merci à ceux qui les accueillent et à tous ceux qui ont aidé.

----------


## jimy

Bonjour à tous. Nous sommes rentrés à Ceuta hier soir. Visité la protectora. Comme vous le savez beaucoup d'efforts ont été faits par une équipe de bénévoles réduite, mais très dévouée. Je dois reconnaître que, alors que j'ai vu des photos depuis longtemps, j'ai reçu un choc en arrivant sur place. La réalité de la vie de ces chiens et chats  est dure, malgré le dévouement et les soins apportés par ceux qui s'en occupent. Les installations sont sommaires et les moyens réduits, l'argent manque pour tout, ils doivent constamment jongler pour assurer le minimum nécessaire dans une situation de précarité, qui est hélas normale dans le sud de l'Espagne et encore plus ici. 

La population locale (85 000 habitants) ne s'intéressent absolument pas à leur travail ni à ces animaux. La moitié de la population d'origine musulmane ne prend pas de chiens ni de chats, quant à ceux d'origine espagnole, pour la grande majorité, ils ne veulent que des chiots de race ou si croisé, de petite taille. Quant aux chats, les gens demandent régulièrement à la mairie de les exterminer car ils sont considérés comme responsables d'invasion de puces. 

Si donc vous n'étiez pas là pour financer les tests, les voyages et accueillir ces animaux comme l'ont fait depuis des années Kaline à Morée, Michelle à la la SPA 13, Nikole à Paris ou maintenant David à Compiègne, les SPA de Plaisir et Chamarande pour les chats, Charlys'Angels pour les Fiv et d'autres encore, ce serait la désespérance totale. Il y a par exemple une chienne qui s'appelle SOL avec une maladie de peau, que le vétérinaire qui vient quelques heures par semaine n'est même pas capable de diagnostiquer car ils n'ont pas les moyens de faire les analyses. Tout ce qu'on sait est qu'elle n'a pas la leishmaniose....

Il y a aussi tous ces chats, extrêmement symapthiques, pas sauvages du tout pour une partie importante d'entre eux, beaux, typés oriental pour beaucoup, mais qui dans un contexte de surpopulation (270 dans moins de 100 m2) vivent dans le stress, et pour les moins forts, différentes pathologies qui seraient curables si on pouvait les isoler. 
Heureusement, il y a un projet d'extension de la chatterie permis par la mairie de Ceuta qui va pouvoir permettre de séparer, si on arrive à financer les tests, les chats en plusieurs catégories : d'un côté les semi sauvages, de l'autre les Fiv +, et de l'autre les sains et prêts à être adopter. Je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'ils comptent faire pour les chats en coryza, mais il faudra aussi s'attaquer à ce problème, car on voit que bien qu'ils soient vaccinés, ça n'est pas efficace à 100 %.

Nous voudrions refaire un sauvetage en mars pour qu'ils puissent être plus serein avant la vague des abandons de l'été, sortir une quarantaine de chiens et autant de chats. J'espère que ce sera possible et que la solidarité venue de France sera au Rdv.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bonsoir Jimy, vous pouvez compter sur moi pour vous aider à financer les tests, nous avons adopté mais nous continuerons à vous soutenir, la solidarité ne s'arrête pas là pour les sauver.

----------


## Kaline

oui il faut aider comment peut ton laisser les animaux comme cela
oui encore une fois on sera au rendez vous 
mais vous tous pouvez aider

----------


## salambo

Voici des photos de Hulk dans sa FA avec ses nouveaux copains et copines


Mot de sa famille




Hulk  est toujours très gentil avec ses nouveaux compagnons.  Tout le monde  s'entend heureusement!  Hulk est très affectueux avec moi et il me suit  partout, même aux toilettes !  Il est très sage même quand je lui met son  médicament dans ses oreilles et tout le temps aussi.  Il ne veut pas  beaucoup aller dehors dans les mauvais temps.  Il aime se coucher devant  le feu !  Il a raison !

----------


## Céleste Paris

Super, sacré bonhomme il a même le droit à sa cheminée  ::

----------


## souricette2

de belles photos qui font plaisir à voir...

----------


## isabelle75

pénélope est une sacrée vénarde elle représente bien le chat sphynx elle est super belle ! je suis très contente pour le beau Chispas qui a failli ne pas venir car fiv+ et la petite Ranita UN GRAND MERCI A CHARLY'S ANGELS qui les a accueilli en tant que malade et handicapée et n'a pas reculé devant ces problèmes !!! :: au moins une asso qui pense aussi au plus mal loti par la nature

----------


## maruska

on ne se lasse pas de voir de telles photos! Un énorme merci à Charly's angels!

----------


## lolobouba

Aider financièrement je ne pourrai pas mais je compte bien remonter autant que possible les FIV restés sur place et ceux qu'on pourra découvrir... mais nous manquons cruellement de FA.... les places ne se libèrent pas.... et pas de nouvelles FA en vue... 
Donc si l'aventure vous tente n'hésitez pas... charly-s-angels@hotmail.fr

Ils le méritent vraiment tous... ceux sont des amours ces minous....

----------


## jimy

> Aider financièrement je ne pourrai pas mais je compte bien remonter autant que possible les FIV restés sur place et ceux qu'on pourra découvrir... mais nous manquons cruellement de FA.... les places ne se libèrent pas.... et pas de nouvelles FA en vue... 
> Donc si l'aventure vous tente n'hésitez pas... charly-s-angels@hotmail.fr
> 
> Ils le méritent vraiment tous... ceux sont des amours ces minous....



super ! merci beaucoup...peut être devriez vous faire un post dans la rubrique de recherche de famille d'accueil ?

----------


## Céleste Paris

Quelques nouvelles de Pénélope:

*santé*: bonne, elle a revu le véto ce soir qui était épaté qu'elle soit déjà en queue de comète de son coryza, elle a pris 100grammes depuis qu'elle est là, elle s'est calmée sur la bouffe car je m'inquiétais un peu de la voir engloutir tant de croquettes dans un si petit corps. Elle a gouté aux crevettes et ma foi, ce n'est pas mal mais sans plus.
*Intégration*: OK, elle est captée par tous, joue avec le bébé Berlioz et est sous la haute surveillance de notre siamoise Cerise qui contre toute attente (elle a un sacré caractère) la protège.. Pour ma douairière de 15 ans, ça commence aussi à se tasser mais il ne faut pas qu'elle vienne trop près, un peu d'égard envers à son grand âge, quant à ma crème d'Huggy, Pénélope a décidé que c'était son chouchou mais il fait encore son timide.
*Nous*: elle est très caline,et nous suit partout, elle a juste cassé une lampe et un cadre, mais pas grave, ça se remplace ces trucs là,c'est un vrai ouistiti, elle grimpe partout, si on la cherche, il faut regarder en hauteur et pas au sol. Elle a découvert la télé, gros point d'interrogation? Qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc, il y a des petits bonhommes qui bougent, du coup elle est monté sur la tranche de l'écran pour voir si les petits bonhommes étaient derrière, grosse déception,  elle a jeté son dévolue sur le dodo des 2 pattes, c'est le summum!

2 petites photos, chez le véto avec papa et au dodo :: 

Tout va bien , et elle vous embrasse bien fort

----------


## jimy

Pour info, si quelqu'un a une petite place pour une rescapée de la rue, ce matin même

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...0/#post2124041

----------


## Faraday

Bonjour,
de quoi avez-vous besoin maintenant ?

----------


## jimy

> Bonjour,
> de quoi avez-vous besoin maintenant ?



maintenant, on a comme toujours besoin de sous, c'est le nerf de la guerre, pour financer les tests fiv/felv +  de 2 X 15 chats que nous espérons voir réservés par des SPA, associations  ou particuliers pour le transfert prévu entre le 15 et le 30 mars (date à préciser), ainsi que le financement du voyage (1700  pour 1800 km aller et 1800 km retour !!). 

Donc nous avons aussi besoin de place pour des chats soit en FA sous couvert asso, soit adopté. Le plus possible, la chatterie est saturée.

----------


## tara60

peut être refaire un nouveau post pour le voyage de mars car après 19 pages on ne sait plus qui est à réserver et il va y avoir de nouvelles photos d'içi là  ::   mais bon, je dis cela, je dis rien !!!

----------


## jimy

> peut être refaire un nouveau post pour le voyage de mars car après 19 pages on ne sait plus qui est à réserver et il va y avoir de nouvelles photos d'içi là   mais bon, je dis cela, je dis rien !!!



oui, c'est prévu, je vais le faire, dès que j'ai les photos des nouveaux chats.

----------


## Céleste Paris

Petite nouvelle que je souhaite partager avec vous, la boucle est bouclée ! Intégration 200% réussie et ça ne fait même pas 15 jours qu'elle est avec nous. Après une 3e visite véto, ça y est , tout rentre dans l'ordre mais le plus important, c'est ça:

----------


## Bingo

elle a réussi !!! sont culottés ces espagnoles, pas vrai ??  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

oh que oui, elle est pugnace et elle a eu raison :Smile:

----------


## maruska

Bien dans ses papattes la miss!  c'est inimaginable l'adaptation de ces chats pourtant entassés les uns sur les autres et qui devraient être complexés!! Devant une si jolie video...pensez à ses frères d'infortune! Ces chats méritent vraiment "une vraie famille"! ::  :: 
Petite Pénélope quant à toi tu as tiré le ticket gagnant! Une vraie petite reine!  Profite ma belle!!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Maruska, si je pouvais j'en prendrai bien une autre tu sais...

----------


## luminette

Ces minous ne devaient même pas imaginer que l'on pouvait avoir autant d'espace juste pour soi.
En tous cas, pour Pénélope, c'est le Club Med tous les jours !  ::

----------


## maruska

Je n'en doute pas Céleste! J'en ai moi même 9 et 4 chiens....mais si je pouvais!!! ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## momo

Avez vous des nouvelles des petits chiens seniors svp?merci.

----------


## jimy

Les nouvelles sont que ALbin le petit blanc est en fin de vie, il ne contrôle plus ses urines et on pense qu'il n'en a plus pour longtemps..mais il est au chaud, dans un panier douillet et suivi par un véto que n'aurait pas pu lui payer le refuge. Renata a aussi eu droit a des soins important, la famille de Tours qui les a accueillis ensemble est en tout point exceptionnelle : prendre deux chiens de 15 et 16 ans aussi mal en point en sachant qu'il s'agit d'assurer la fin de vie, c'est admirable.

----------


## souricette2

mille merci pour ce qu'ils apportent à ces deux petits

----------


## maruska

> mille merci pour ce qu'ils apportent à ces deux petits


+1

----------


## momo

Merci a ces personnes de permettre a ces 2petits seniors d avoir une fin de vie digne de ce nom...il y a encore de bien belles personnes!!!!merci Jimmy.

----------


## jimy

Voici les dernières nouvelles du refuge de Ceuta 

- la SPA de Chamarande confirme que, comme ils sont contents des 8 chats de Ceuta (tous adoptés sauf deux) arrivés ce mois ci , ils en reprendront 15 sains + 2 Fiv + lors du transfert qui aura lieu en mars, soit les 15 - 16 soit les 22- 23/ Mars. 
Elle prendra en outre en sauvetage un chien amputé d'une patte qui a vécu toute sa vie attaché, Pirata. 

- la SPA de Compiègne est aussi satisfaite et reprendra 15 chiens

- la SPA de Morée prendra 10 chiens dont 5 galgos que nous allons sortir des griffes d'un chasseur à la fin du mois

- l'association ALertesos se démène pour trouver des adoptions et FA et a déjà réservé un caniche abandonné cette semaine

- l'association Chipnoum parraine SOL et se sont joint à elle Céleste Paris et Isa V pour les analyses et le traitement de SOL et Mami

- Céleste Paris parraine une petite chatte à trois pattes qui ira chez Bingo, avec un chaton que j'ai trouvé dans la rue cette semaine

 Au risque de vous lasser avec ces appels, mais sans argent rien n'est possible, merci à qui pourra envoyer des dons pour aider au financement soit des tests Fiv/ Felv et leishmaniose fort coûteux car pratiqués en nombre, soit de la route (1700 ), soit par chèque soit par virement à me demander par MP.

Bientôt avec des photos de tout ce petit monde, j'ouvrirai un nouveau post commun aux chiens et chats du sauvetage de mars.

----------


## isabelle75

SUPER jimy, les petits Espagnoles ont séduits les refuges Français et c'est tant mieux ! si je compte bien il y a déjà 19 chats (chamarande 17 + chatte (3 pattes) et chaton chez bingo), 27 chiens (Chamarande (1 chien amputé), compiègne (15), Morée (10), Alertesos (1 voir plus ?) c'est déjà pas si mal, maintenant il faut que les dons suivent, je me suis proposée pour aider à nouveau mais je ne peux que par chèque, pourrez-vous me redonner votre adresse car je ne l'ai plus ! merci et à bientot pour les photos des nouveaux élus !!!

----------


## jimy

Pour info, on n'est plus dans le domaine des chats, mais toujours sur le front de la misère au sud de l'Espagne

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/direct-dandalousie-12-galgos-sauves-mains-tortionnaire-107818/#post2139146

----------


## Kaline

​ils ont besoin d,aide pour ses petites miseres sorties de l,enfer vite le temps presse pour les mettres au normes

----------


## salambo

En dehors des adoptions,, Alertesos* peut sortir des chiens en FA uniquement si nous avons des parrains ou marraines* finançant leur sortie car malheureusement les finances de notre asso ne nous permettent pas de faire plus.

----------


## jimy

Comme plusieurs personnes me l'ont demandé, je viens de faire un nouveau post collectif chiens et chats pour le transfert des 15 et 16 mars prochain. Vous pouvez en prendre connaissance ici. Merci aux habitués et amis de ce refuge d'y mettre un petit mot de temps pour le faire remonter, car c'est ainsi que l'on touche de nouvelles personnes !

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...9/#post2140524

----------


## jimy

*Nous cherchons des accueils pour 7 chats FIV + FELV -* que vous pouvez voir dans le post ci-dessus, pour le transfert des 15 et 16 mars. 
Il s'agit de RAFAELLA, BAGHIRA, BURRITA, EMILITO, OTTO, PAM, CHINO. 

*Nous avons aussi besoin d'environ 350 € pour tester une trentaine de chats en Fiv/ Felv*. Merci à ceux qui pourront nous aider, même de 5 € par le paypal c'est très facile. Sur le post du sauvetage vous trouverez tous les détails : 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...9/#post2140524

MERCI !

----------


## petitvelu

Des nouvelles SVP ? Où en est le sauvetage de ces minets ?

----------


## jimy

eh bien une quarantaine de chats ont été accueillis dans diverses SPA au mois de mars dernier, et tous ont été adoptés depuis. ce fut donc un succès. Mais il reste environ 300 chats à la petite chatterie de Ceuta et nous prévoyons la venue d'une vingtaine de chats vers octobre ou novembre et avons besoin de dons pour financer le trajet. Merci

----------


## petitvelu

Pourriez-vous SVP mettre le lien pour ce nouveau sauvetage ?

----------


## jimy

il n'y a pas de diffusion pour le moment pour le sauvetage de novembre

----------


## petitvelu

D'accord merci pour toutes ces infos !

----------


## ktiminie

Merci @jimy pour votre implication. Un petit (grand !) groupe de personnes se sont mobilisées pour l'avenir de ces chats et chiens grâce à vous. Ce post est une piqûre de rappel pour chacun d'entre nous. Il y a tant à faire.

Organiser un sauvetage équivaut à se taper la tête contre les murs (...). Être à 300%, se heurter à tous les problèmes : argent,  personnes disponibles/fiables, protocoles, rigidité des institutions&associations, bêtise humaine, j'en passe et des meilleures... Grosse fatigue !!! 

(...) Pour autant vous l'avez fait et ils s'en sont sortis. Donc pour les suivants, hors de question d'abandonner ;-) 

Encore merci, allez hop

----------


## jimy

oui, vous avez raison, mais j'en ai tellement pris plein la figure après le sauvetage de 60 chiens et 40 chats en mars que je souffle un peu....Je ne sais pas si et quand je recommencerai, et d'ailleurs nul n'est indispensable : Ceuta vient de faire un beau sauvetage de 56 chiens avec une asso parisienne. Elle m'avait sollicité au début pour aider, j'ai décliné, et ils s'en sont magnifiquement sortis !. Donc un petit sauvetage en novembre pour une vingtaine de chats et sinon, je me consacre à la misère animale dans nos campagnes, et il y en a ...pour info 


http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...9/#post2372000

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post2372472

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-41-a-118815/

----------


## luminette

jimy, les 2 liens que vous avez mis sont inaccessibles.  ::

----------


## jimy

Voilà

----------


## Shanya24

Y aura t-il un sauvetage pour les chats d'ici la fin de l'année?

----------


## jimy

oui, c'est possible,  mais on ne diffusera plus probablement. On a eu trop de problème en mars : on recueille des sous certes, mais aussi une cargaison de cinglés et de calomnies, du coup on réfléchit avant d'y retourner....

----------


## Shanya24

OK merci  :Smile:

----------


## Kaline

nous avons lancer un nouvel appel pour ses loulous nous allons les aider nous avons besoin de vous le voyage coute cher les tests aussi nous devons en prendre 10 si vous nous aider pour cela

----------


## momo

Merci Kaline...
Vous pourrez mettre le lien du post svp?
Et c est bien dommage qu une fois qu ils sont arrivés,plus personne ne donne de nouvelles...

----------

